# Serie A 2012/13



## Kurt91 (18 Settembre 2012)

La stagione comincia ufficialmente questo sabato alle ore 19 con la finale di Supercoppa tra Siena e Cantù a Forlì.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

Milano ha già il titolo in tasca


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2012)

farei i debiti scongiuri...


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Milano ha già il titolo in tasca


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2012)

Spero che Milano vinca veramente, non sto gufando


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

In Siena e Cantù tifo per una bomba sul palazzetto


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Settembre 2012)

Ore 19 in diretta su LA7d Supercoppa Italiana fra Siena e Cantù.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2012)

Vinciamo noi


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Settembre 2012)

Fine primo tempo Siena avanti 42 a 37.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Settembre 2012)

Vince Cantù per 80 a 73. Markoishvili MVP.

Siena perde la prima finale dopo 13 vinte consecutivamente.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

E te pareva


----------



## Frikez (23 Settembre 2012)

Siena zeru tituli quest'anno


----------



## tamba84 (26 Settembre 2012)

grande perfomance di alex, dimostra che manco siena è imbattibile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

tutti i cicli finiscono,compreso quello della mens sana.

spero vinca in europa,se lo meriterebbe per come gioca!


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> grande perfomance di alex, dimostra che manco siena è imbattibile.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Tamba, mi sa che sei rimasto all'anno scorso


----------



## tamba84 (26 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tamba, mi sa che sei rimasto all'anno scorso



ch3 gaff atroce ho fatto?

cantu non ha battuto siena con una gran prova di alex???


o è per l' eurolega?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ch3 gaff atroce ho fatto?
> 
> cantu non ha battuto siena con una gran prova di alex???
> 
> ...



E' per l'Eurolega. Cioè tu te lo auguri e ci può stare e lo speri anche per come gioca. Però tu sei rimasto alla Mens Sana di Pianigiani che era tutt'altra roba rispetto a questa Siena. 

Per carità una partita di settembre non può dare un giudizio definitivo sulla stagione senese, ma se Siena e alcuni giocatori sono quelli visti contro Cantù non solo non vincerà in Europa (cosa quasi impossibile anche se fosse una squadra già in grande forma), ma per me non sarà manco l'anti Milano. 

Ad oggi, e ripeto *oggi*, vedo Cantù messa meglio. Ma io non capisco nulla di basket e sicuramente avrò torto


----------



## tamba84 (26 Settembre 2012)

comunque per far contenti te e james quest'anno oltre a siena simpatizzero ex equo per milano e cantu


siete felici???


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> comunque per far contenti te e james quest'anno oltre a siena simpatizzero ex equo per milano e cantu
> 
> 
> siete felici???



No 

Comunque ieri c'è stato l'anticipo della 2^ giornata tra Siena e Brindisi vinta dai toscani per 82 a 65.


----------



## tamba84 (27 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No
> 
> Comunque ieri c'è stato l'anticipo della 2^ giornata tra Siena e Brindisi vinta dai toscani per 82 a 65.



se penso che per vedere il basket di a1 vicino a me devo sperare che la centrale del latte di brescia salga di cateogoria quando sarà gia tanto la salvezza in a2 a quanto dicono......


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> se penso che per vedere il basket di a1 vicino a me devo sperare che la centrale del latte di brescia salga di cateogoria quando sarà gia tanto la salvezza in a2 a quanto dicono......



Vedi sei di Brescia, come fai a non tifare per l'Olimpia del tuo compaesano Don Sergio Scariolo? 

Comunque quest'anno alla Centrale del Latte ci gioca Juan Manuel Fernandez, play italo-argentino 22enne di proprietà dell'Olimpia. Speriamo che ne esca fuori un bel giocatore.


----------



## tamba84 (27 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vedi sei di Brescia, come fai a non tifare per l'Olimpia del tuo compaesano Don Sergio Scariolo?
> 
> Comunque quest'anno alla Centrale del Latte ci gioca Juan Manuel Fernandez, play italo-argentino 22enne di proprietà dell'Olimpia. Speriamo che ne esca fuori un bel giocatore.



si ma uno non fa una squadra,parlano di smobilitazione,è gia tanto se resterà in a2.

poi magari fa il miracolo e va in a1


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Settembre 2012)

Nel frattempo oggi è iniziata la prima giornata di campionato che ha visto una Virtus Bologna corsara in quel di Cremona, sbancata per 74 a 63 con un grandissimo secondo tempo da parte delle V nere.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

*Milano, Siena e Sassari ok*

*Milano-Caserta 97-71 
*Milano brinda al suo nuovo ruolo di favorita del campionato battendo Caserta 97-71 con un super Malik Hairston (7/8 al tiro, 4 assist) e con il buon debutto in maglia EA7 di Basile e Chiotti. Importanti Fotsis e Melli nei momenti che hanno deciso la gara, in ombra l’atteso Langford: Scariolo ha tanti giocatori ed è difficile per loro trovare il ritmo giusto, soprattutto a inizio stagione. Caserta fa quello che può con un roster limitato e solo 3 allenamenti nelle gambe. Sei punti in fila di Hairston danno il vantaggio a Milano dopo il buon inizio di Caserta, che allunga con Basile e Melli (26-17). Sacripanti è costretto subito a quintetti creativi con la guardia Cefarelli, alto 1. 92 come i 4/5 del quintetto, ala forte (manca il lituano Jonunas), ma la Juve tiene fino a un doppio tecnico, prima alla panchina e poi a Stefano Gentile che Melli trasforma in un 11-2 milanese (37-23). Ma non è il colpo del k.o., perché Wise e Gentile producono un 10-2 in un duello familiare con Alessandro Gentile, rientrato con un mese di anticipo dopo l’operazione alla spalla ma surclassato dal fratello maggiore (39-33). Ma la panchina della EA7 è smisurata e Chiotti produce 5 punti e 2 assist in 4’, trovandosi alla perfezione con Fotsis, per il nuovo allungo (53-37 al riposo). Hairston domina anche l’inizio della ripresa, con triple, rimbalzi offensivi, assist per Bourousis pescato benissimo dai compagni per tutto il terzo quarto (9 punti). Ma Caserta ce la mette tutta, e cede solo al 30’ con due triple milanesi (Sticevic e Basile) quando in campo ha un quintetto di dimensioni fisiche da Dnc (77-56). Gara finita, con Hendrix che si scuote e segna 9 punti nell’ultimo quarto. (Luca Chiabotti) 
Milano: Hairston 17, Fotsis 14, Bourousis, Hendrix 11.
Caserta: Chatfield 16, Akindele 14, Wise 10.

*Sassari-Biella 79-67 
*Buona la prima al PalaSerradimigni. Sassari si conferma bestia nera per l'Angelico in Lega A e piazza il primo punto della sua stagione battendo per – i piemontesi. Biella senza Soragna e Laganà, Dinamo al completo. Ritmo alto, sulla tripla di Drake Diener è 8-2 Sassari, Biella si affida ai muscoli di Mavunga che con 8 in fila ribalta la situazione: 10-12. Cancellieri butta in mischia Jaramaz, pressione difensiva rossoblu, si fronteggiano due team che corrono e vogliono correre. Lampi di Travis Diener per il 21-16, time out Angelico e prima sirena a suonare sul 27-18. La penetrazione di Jaramaz a riavvicinare le parti (29-25), Vanuzzo scalda la mano e scrive +7, zona Cancellieri, Jaramaz mette in mostra il suo talento (32-28), la risposta in fotocopia è di Ignerski: la corsa ricomincia. Break da 5-0 firmato Moore e Biella a -2, minuto per Sacchetti, Dinamo avanti con i cugini Diener, Biella ad inseguire. A metà gara è 45-36. Dunk-show di Easley (49-38), buone difese, Vanuzzo scatenato con tripla e appoggio per il +14, Biella ha un positivo Brackins ma soffre. Break da 6-0 rossoblu, minuto per Sacchetti e zona sassarese, al 30’ è + 8 Dinamo. Quarto fallo per Ignerski, combattuta lotta da parquet, Pinton segna dai 6.75 e nella bolgia Cancelieri va al timeout (68-55). Difesa Dinamo, Biella in agguato a tentare la rimonta, Bootsy stoppa Jaramaz ma è Ignerski dalla lunetta a chiudere virtualmente la contesa. A fine gara è 79-67. (Giovanni Dessole)
Sassari: Diener D. 18, Easley 15, Vanuzzo 13.
Biella: Mavunga 16, Robinson 15, Brackins e Jurak 10

*Pesaro-Roma 71-75 
*Roma espugna l’Adriatic Arena alla prima di campionato, grazie a due quarti vinti comodamente, il secondo e l’ultimo. La Scavolini tiene fin che può con Traini e il gioco in velocità, ma è visibilmente indietro. Pesaro apre con due triple (6-0 al 3’), Crosariol – ex di turno - ha già due falli dopo 3’: è pronto Sylvere Bryan, che il caso ha voluto si sia allenato tre settimane con Roma. La Scavolini avanza solo con i tiri pesanti (9-2 al 4’), continua a correre e si porta sul 21-15 all’8’, con un paio di accelerate di Traini (7 punti in 3’). I biancorossi guidano 27-20 al 9’, Datome (che ha superato i 1.000 punti in Serie A) e Goss tengono Roma in scia ma la squadra di Calvani ha già perso sei palloni nel primo quarto. Parità a quota 30 al 15’ e sorpasso (30-32), l’attacco di Pesaro si è inceppato (solo 7 punti nella seconda frazione). Crosariol commette il quarto fallo al 17’ (avendo giocato appena 5’), non è serata. Un super Lollo D'Ercole tiene avanti i suoi (34-39 al 19’), Pesaro si intestardisce con il tiro dall’arco (1/8 nel secondo quarto). La Virtus allunga: 34-41 al 21’, la Scavolini resiste (44-47 al 24’), con i lunghi Bryan e Mack. I numerosi errori da ambo le parti fanno sì che si mantenga l’equilibrio e Traini riporta Pesaro in avanti in chiusura di terzo periodo (53-52). D'Ercole è il migliore in campo e propizia il più 9 esterno (55-65) del 35’, con i padroni di casa che soffrono con gli esterni e infilano 2 punti in 5’ di ultimo periodo. Il margine resta in doppia cifra, i locali limano qualcosa ma non c’è più nulla da fare. (Camilla Cataldo) 
Pesaro: Traini 13, Amoroso 12, Mack e Bryan 10.
Roma: D'Ercole 17, Datome 16, Lawal e Czyz 9.

*Avellino-Montegranaro 74-82 
*Una Sidigas deludente ed ancor priva della giusta chimica incassa i fischi di un Pala Del Mauro incredulo e stizzito. Montegranaro si cala nel ruolo perfetto di alter ego degli irpini. Il fisicato Burns è la foto perfetta della concretezza del gioco degli uomini di Recalcati. L’americano segna (17 punti), lotta (6 recuperi) e principia una vittoria comunque corale che fa emergere il ritardo del gruppo di Valli. Avellino palesa evidenti lacune in cabina di regia dove aleggia, più che mai, il fantasma di Marques Green. Nell’avvio i presagi della debacle biancoverde. Montegranaro è reattiva, pronta a leggere la farraginosità della manovra dei padroni di casa. Cinciarini e Burns fanno valere reattività e concretezza firmando il primo allungo in chiusura di frazione (10-20 al 9’). Avellino è a dir poco spuntata in attacco con il solo Richardson a salvarsi dal grigiore generale. Spinelli ed Ebi dalla panca portano quel pizzico di energia che consente alla Sidigas di essere meno prevedibile e giocare qualche pallone in più in transizione (22-27). La rimonta non si completa perché la Sutor è calda da oltre l’arco (7/13 nei primi 20’) con Burns, Campani e Di Bella (37-43 all’intervallo lungo. Nella ripresa le fiammate occasionali di Avellino (44-47 con una tripla di Richardson) non distraggono la Sutor che seppur non capitalizzando al massimo in attacco tiene saldamente le mani sul match e riallarga la forbice con la classe operaia: Mazzola, Freimanis e Cinciarini propiziano un break di 13-2 che indirizza il match già al 30’ (45-60 al 30’). Il vantaggio esterno tocca anche il +19 (53-72) ed allunga l’agonia del pubblico di casa. (Massimo Roca) 
Avellino: Richardson 23, Spinelli 13, Dragovic 11.
Montegranaro: Burns 17, Cinciarini 15, Slay 15.

*Brindisi-Varese 110-118 d.t.s. 
*A Varese è servito un tempo supplementare per battere a domicilio con grande merito la matricola Brindisi, dopo una gara sostanzialmente equilibrata e decisa dal finale stratosferico di Adrian Banks, 27 punti di cui 15 (4/4 da due e 2/2 da tre) nel supplementare. I varesini alla sirena finale sorridono anche grazie alla faccia tosta del giovane Andrea De Nicolao (7 punti, 1/1 da due, 1/1 da tre, 2/2 nei tiri liberi) chirurgico dalla distanza e freddissimo dalla lunetta nel momento in cui ha posto il sigillo alla dodicesima vittoria consecutiva degli uomini di coach Vitucci dall’inizio del precampionato. Di contro l’Enel di Piero Bucchi ha accarezzato il sogno della prima vittoria davanti al proprio pubblico fino a trenta secondi dal 40' con il +7 (90-83) firmato dalla lunetta da Robert Fultz, dopo il quinto fallo sanzionato al generosissimo Mike Green (15 punti, 6/8 da due e 6 assist). Un sogno trasformatosi subito in illusione per colpa dei 5 punti consecutivi di Ebi Ere (32 il suo totale), che in coppia con Bryant Duston (22, 8/12 da due) ha rappresentato la vera spina nel fianco della difesa biancazzurra. Ai padroni di casa non sono bastati i 34 punti realizzati da Jonathan Gibson (7/11 da due, 2/8 da tre, 14/18 tiri liberi) l’energia di Jeff Viggiano (18) e la vitalità ritrovata nella seconda parte della gara di Antywane Robinson, in sostanza anonimo nei primi due quarti. (Giuseppe Mazzone) 
Brindisi: Gibson 34, Robinson 19, Viggiano 18. 
Varese: Ere 32, Banks, 27, Dunston 22, Green 15

*Reggio Emilia-Siena 56-61 
*Ci mette 38 minuti Siena a domare una Trenkwalder che butta in campo orgoglio, cuore e tanta buona volontà alla ricerca dell'impresa al debutto in Serie A dopo cinque stagioni in LegaDue. I campioni d’Italia sono ancora in ritardo e contro la difesa dei reggiani faticano enormemente, tanto che si ritrovano a dover inseguire per lunghi tratti del match e solo nel finale riescono a mettere la freccia e a conquistare il successo. Il 61-56 finale è frutto di difese durissime e di un'aspra battaglia. Reggio conduce a lungo, arriva sul +7 (43-36) grazie a una tripla di Jeremic, poi però comincia a pagare lo sforzo e, a poco a poco, la Montepaschi fa la differenza con la sua fisicità, stritolando i padroni di casa e costringendoli alla resa. La Trenkwalder arriva sul rettilineo finale con la lingua a penzoloni, tanto che nell’ultimo quarto realizza solo 8 punti ma è comunque brava a non farsi travolgere e a difendere con orgoglio il proprio fortino evitando una sconfitta pesante e restando in partita fino a 40" dalla fine, quando l’ennesimo pallone gettato al vento da James sancisce la sconfitta reggiana.
Reggio Emilia: Brunner 13, Kangur 10, Ress 9
Siena: Brown 13, Taylor 10, Jeremic 10


----------



## tamba84 (1 Ottobre 2012)

più di 20 punti di distacco,peròòò


o milano è stratosferica o caserta fa pena


cmq ottimo esordio complimenti.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2012)

Domani big match.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> più di 20 punti di distacco,peròòò
> 
> 
> o milano è stratosferica o caserta fa pena
> ...



Caserta è una banda di scappati di casa, con tutto il rispetto. Però ieri abbiamo giocato molto bene ugualmente.


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Ottobre 2012)

avellino di *****, mi ha fatto perdere la schedina


----------



## James Watson (3 Ottobre 2012)

Vinto ieri sera. 81-61 contro Venezia... come inizio direi che non c'è male!


----------



## Jaqen (3 Ottobre 2012)

C'è tempo, c'è tempo...


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> avellino di *****, mi ha fatto perdere la schedina



Lollo occhio con le parolacce


----------



## Frikez (3 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Kurt91 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Scariolo dovrebbe parlare di meno e lavorare, e anche molto, di più.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Intanto dopo la seconda giornata ci sono 5 squadre a punteggio pieno:

Vedi l'allegato 54


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Cantù cade a Sassari 65 a 64 a causa di un tiro allo scadere di Drake Diener. Venezia perde inaspettatamente a Pesaro mentre Roma passeggia in casa contro Reggio Emilia. Il resto dei risultati potete trovarli tranquillamente QUI, in attesa di domani con Milano ospite ad Avellino (diretta su Rai Sport) e Siena ospite a Varese.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Kurt91 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



A Sassari sono abituati ai buzzer beater (ne sanno qualcosa a Bologna sponda Virtus  ). Comunque è pari pari a quello subito proprio da Bologna ai PO proprio dallo stesso Diener.


----------



## tamba84 (15 Ottobre 2012)

per ora varese batte siena e avellino batte milano.

bella gara tra avellino e milano x ora


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sono sconcertato. Per talento a disposizione credo che sia una delle sconfitte più brutte di sempre per l'Olimpia. E se non di sempre quanto meno la più brutta degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## tamba84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sono sconcertato. Per talento a disposizione credo che sia una delle sconfitte più brutte di sempre per l'Olimpia. E se non di sempre quanto meno la più brutta degli ultimi 10 anni.



secondo me milano non ha giocato male, anche se ha avuto un pò di sufficienza in alcuni momenti a canestro,compreso m pare un lay-op(si scrive cosi?) sbagliato da hendrix-se non ho visto male-

ma avellino ha fatto una gran gara,correvano come dannati buon palleggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Grande Avellino.Direi che l'Olimpia non poteva iniziare meglio l'annata!


----------



## smallball (16 Ottobre 2012)

ieri Ebi sembrava la riedizione a livello europeo di Mutombo,pazzesco


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> secondo me milano non ha giocato male, anche se ha avuto un pò di sufficienza in alcuni momenti a canestro,compreso m pare un lay-op(si scrive cosi?) sbagliato da hendrix-se non ho visto male-
> 
> ma avellino ha fatto una gran gara,correvano come dannati buon palleggio.



Milano non ha giocato male, no. Ha fatto peggio. Squadra di senza palle e il gellato segue a ruota.


----------



## smallball (16 Ottobre 2012)

e' stata una partita vergognosa,con un pizzico di cattiveria in piu' Avellino la portava a casa con 40 punti di scarto


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' stata una partita vergognosa,con un pizzico di cattiveria in piu' Avellino la portava a casa con 40 punti di scarto



Ma il bello è che con meno supponenza Milano la portava a casa in carrozza. Dopo il parziale di 7 a 0 secondo me hanno pensato a quello che ho appena detto, dando per scontata la vittoria. 

Io non dico che Milano non vincerà, alla fine siamo solo alle prime 3 partite di campionato e grazie anche alla profondità del roster, mixato a talento tecnico/fisico che c'è, Milano per me rimane la favorita. Certo che se questa dovesse essere la nostra tenuta mentale allora non si farebbe molta strada.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Ottobre 2012)

Stiamo facendo schifetto anche noi, e vista la squadra mi pare strano.... Arriva Mancinelli...?


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Milano ieri ha vinto 87-82 contro Roma ma faticando molto nell'ultimo periodo, grazie anche a scelte scellerate da parte del gellato. Siena vince in rimonta dopo essere stata sotto anche di 13 punti in casa contro Pesaro e stessa sorte è capitata a Cantù infine vittoriosa contro la Brindisi di Pierino Bucchi. Sassari vince ancora con un buzzer di Drake Diener e rimane in testa a punteggio pieno insieme a Varese che espugna Bologna.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo schifetto anche noi, e vista la squadra mi pare strano.... Arriva Mancinelli...?



Mi sa tanto che in sede di mercato ci si è voluto imbottire di molte figurine al posto di prendere giocatori che potessero realmente servire. Oppure è solo una questione di tempo, cioè quello necessario per l'amalgama collettiva. Se arriva il Mancio auguri, vi farà bestemmiare e non poco


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Ottobre 2012)

C'é aria di tempesta al Lido dopo la bruttissima sconfitta di domenica...


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Milano sbanca Siena dopo la bellezza di 9 anni, vincendo per 71 a 66, dopo esser stata a +17 ma patendo un po' nel finale.


----------



## Van The Man (5 Novembre 2012)

Beh io e Kurt abbiamo ampiamente commentato su twitter, non saprei cosa aggiungere


----------



## smallball (5 Novembre 2012)

Van come al solito sei piu' che esaustivo nei tuoi commenti  ,speriamo che Milano riesca a ripetere prestazioni come quella di stasera


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Beh io e Kurt abbiamo ampiamente commentato su twitter, non saprei cosa aggiungere



Se i risultati sono questi, DEVE diventare un appuntamento fisso 


smallball ha scritto:


> Van come al solito sei piu' che esaustivo nei tuoi commenti  ,speriamo che Milano riesca a ripetere prestazioni come quella di stasera



In realtà io salvo il primo tempo, con una seconda frazione di gioco davvero di livello altissimo sia in attacco che in difesa. La ripresa un po' meno, ma va bene così  C'è ancora tantissimo da lavorare.

Un appunto su Siena: crescerà sicuramente, ma mi è sembata poca roba onestamente.


----------



## tamba84 (8 Novembre 2012)

kurt ripreso dai festeggiamenti post vittoria a siena o ancora in estasi?


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> kurt ripreso dai festeggiamenti post vittoria a siena o ancora in estasi?



Mi sono ripreso la sera stessa per due motivi:

1) si è vinto una partita importante e si è vinto a Siena dopo 9 anni, ma è comunque una partita di novembre e contro una Siena non certo irresistibile (anche se quest'ultimo punto poco mi interessa, battere siena è sempre una gran cosa).

2) mi ero subito proiettato alla partita di stasera di EL, fondamentale se si vuole arrivare alle Top 16 alla luce delle due ultime sconfitte.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2012)

Milano torna ad essere inguardabile imbarazzante


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2012)

105 punti subiti in casa da Venezia..imbarazzanti


----------



## Jaqen (12 Novembre 2012)

I leoni espugnano milano.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2012)

Spero caccino Scariolo. Non ci sta capendo un ***** ed è chiaro che i giocatori non sono coinvolti nel suo progetto.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (12 Novembre 2012)

mentre guardavo la partita, mi è venuto l'impulso di comprare un biglietto e andare al palazzetto solo per tirare le uova marce a tutti!! ma come organo di riproduzione maschile si fa a giocare così??? Lasciamo perdere che (come sempre) tutti quelli che giocano contro milano vengono toccati dalla grazia e segnano da 3 a RAFFICA, ma un po' di ******** ce li vogliamo mettere??? Non puoi giocare in casa con VENEZIA e non riuscire a fare UN canestro per 2 volte di seguito. ***** le altre squadre quando attaccano sanno sempre cosa fare, in difesa prendiamo 1000 penetrazioni a partita, quando attacchiamo invece stiamo li sul perimetro a passarci la palla fino a che non siamo costretti a tirare perchè sta scadendo il tempo. Durante il 4/4, all'ennesima azione buttata nel cesso mi è venuto da pensare "no vabbè dai lo fanno apposta, non è possibile essere così ********* mentali!".


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2012)

Sportando riporta che Scariolo ha le ore contate, nel pomeriggio si decide sul suo futuro. Frates dovrebbe essere promosso come capo allenatore con fioretti come vice.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2012)

Nulla di fatto. A quanto pare Scariolo rimane al suo posto.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (13 Novembre 2012)

Ho sentito male, oppure a inizio campionato tutti dicevano che l'olimpia era uno squadrone? vedendola giocare a me sembra invece che non abbia ne capo ne coda!


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Ho sentito male, oppure a inizio campionato tutti dicevano che l'olimpia era uno squadrone? vedendola giocare a me sembra invece che non abbia ne capo ne coda!



Sulla carta E' la squadra più forte. Ma ci sono gravi problemi di spogliatoio e gravi problemi societari. E quando dico gravi sono gravi sul serio.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (14 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sulla carta E' la squadra più forte. Ma ci sono gravi problemi di spogliatoio e gravi problemi societari. E quando dico gravi sono gravi sul serio.



Si vede, ***** ******* ogni azione fatta sembra frutto del caso!!


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Novembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Si vede, ***** ******* ogni azione fatta sembra frutto del caso!!



Perché c'è un coachin staff (oltre alla dirigenza) che ha perso di mano la situazione.

Comunque occhio alle censure


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2012)

Io per ora sto zitto, guardo, e godo.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

Martedi potrebbe essere il giorno del giudizio per l'Olimpia Milano. I rumors non sono beneauguranti...


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io per ora sto zitto, guardo, e godo.



Sarai mica canturino


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarai mica canturino



Luca le cose per Milano non sono affatto buone, martedi è il giorno delle decisioni. Prese direttamente da GA e non dovrebbero riguardare la stagione in corso.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Non lo so, come forse sapete non sono aggiornatissimo sulle dinamiche del basket europeo.. Che succede? Vuole tirarsi indietro?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarai mica canturino



Dio Santo no! Ma ritira, subito!


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non lo so, come forse sapete non sono aggiornatissimo sulle dinamiche del basket europeo.. Che succede? Vuole tirarsi indietro?



Armani è nero di rabbia per come sta andando la stagione. Martedi è attesa una decisione da parte sua e gente solitamente ben informata ha detto che gli scenari possibili dovrebbero essere 3:

1) Armani fa saltare Proli e affida la squadra ad un uomo di basket che gestisca l'Olimpia come non è riuscito a fare Proli in 5 anni;

2) Armani lascia tutto invariato per poi, a fine anno, rivoluzionare tutto l'assetto societario, riduzione del budget e uscita dal basket nei prossimi anni (la stessa cosa che fecero i Benetton a Treviso, e poi tutti sappiamo come andò a finire...)

3) Armani lascia tutto a fine anno.

L'opzione 2 è quella più probabile e quindi anche la meno peggio visto che apparentemente l'opzione 1 è soltanto un'ipotesi e basta. Il problema è che se così sarà, a meno di avvenimenti imprevisti nel corso di questa stagione e negli anni a venire, il basket a Milano rischia. Al momento, e soprattutto di questi tempi, non vedo quale altro imprenditore possa entrare in uno sport in perdita perenne come il basket Italiano.

Tengo a precisare che non è la verità assoluta questa, ma ipotesi di gente solitamente ben informata


----------



## smallball (18 Novembre 2012)

x i non milanesi sono voci provenienti da un noto forum dedicato all'Olimpia


----------



## smallball (18 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 mi son permesso di citare la fonte in quanto popolata da utenti che conosco realmente


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Beh, tutti i torti non li ha. Spende ogni anno piu di tutti e non vince mai una mazza


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dio Santo no! Ma ritira, subito!



Vabbe, allora sarai varesino.. Poco cambia


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> Kurt91 mi son permesso di citare la fonte in quanto popolata da utenti che conosco realmente



Tranquillo, anch'io le ho prese dal forumolimpia queste notizie. Martedi comunque è il giorno cruciale.

Scusa la curiosità, sai dirmi i nick di quelli che conosci di quel forum? Anche in privato se vuoi


----------



## Van The Man (18 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe deludente se una potenza mondiale come Armani decidesse di mollare tutto. Insomma, è uno che 2-3 cosucce nella vita le ha combinate, dovrebbe sapere che scegliere un gruppo di lavoro capace è la prima regola. Appurato che questo gruppo di lavoro si sta dimostrando inadatto, basterebbe affidarsi a persone che hanno vera esperienza manageriale applicata allo sport


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbe, allora sarai varesino.. Poco cambia



Ma "poco cambia" un pifferone!!!

E comunque tutti noi sappiamo dove vanno i bambini con i cerini


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2012)

In silenzio....passino dopo passino....


----------



## Van The Man (21 Novembre 2012)

Mossa assurda di Cremona, che esonera Attilio Caja. Probabilmente pensavano di andare in Eurolega, mentre hanno un roster da Legadue che era in piena linea di galleggiamento


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Mossa assurda di Cremona, che esonera Attilio Caja. Probabilmente pensavano di andare in Eurolega, mentre hanno un roster da Legadue che era in piena linea di galleggiamento



Lo stesso "Artiglio" ha detto che la società, da quando se n'è andato il GM, ovvero Portaluppi, è stata gestita in maniera dilettantesca.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Novembre 2012)

Bella partita ieri di Siena a Cantù, peccato gli uomini di Trinchieri fossero scarichi... arbitraggio di Lamonica quanto mai discutibile


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

siena mi sta davvero sorprendendo


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

Nel frattempo Pesaro ha esonerato coach Ticchi.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Roma regala la prima sconfitta alla capolista Varese, che cede per 91 a 87. Stasera Milano vs Sassari alle 20 in diretta su Rai Sport.

Intanto segnalo che Siena e Kasun hanno rescisso consensualmente il contratto che li legava a causa di problemi personali del giocatore.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2012)

Va beh prima o poi una la dovevamo pur perdere


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Cantù sconfitta all'OT in casa di Caserta, mentre per Milano è crisi nera. Stasera Siena affronta Avellino.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Dicembre 2012)

Male male male... e oggi contro Bologna.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Male male male... e oggi contro Bologna.



Ce la stiamo passando un po' male tutti eh?!


----------



## Jaqen (9 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ce la stiamo passando un po' male tutti eh?!



Eh, le nostre figurine stanno facendo un po' schifetto


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Siena vince agevolmente 81 a 68 vs Cremona. Milano gioca una partita ignobile a Pesaro, ma la vince grazie a 9 punti consecutivi di Langford per 72 a 70.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2012)

Sono proprio curioso di vedere Milano senza quel caprone di Cook stasera contro Varese, Langford avrà sicuramente di più la palla in mano.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Dicembre 2012)

Milano Varese


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ieri ero al Forum. Varese è una squadra normale, ma sono ben allenati e credono in quello che fanno. Milano no.


----------



## tamba84 (24 Dicembre 2012)

quindi varese potrebbe vincere il titolo quest'anno?


----------



## DR_1 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ieri ero al Forum. Varese è una squadra normale, ma sono ben allenati e credono in quello che fanno. Milano no.



Inguardabile Milano. Langford mi sembra peggiorato anche dal punto di vista agonistico.. Bourousis 

Comunque anche Siena è una squadra normale (andato a vedere Bologna-MPS), giocavano in ciabatte, ma non sono tutto sto granchè.
Varese può davvero arrivare fino in fondo a giocarsela.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Inguardabile Milano. Langford mi sembra peggiorato anche dal punto di vista agonistico.. Bourousis
> 
> Comunque anche Siena è una squadra normale (andato a vedere Bologna-MPS), giocavano in ciabatte, ma non sono tutto sto granchè.
> Varese può davvero arrivare fino in fondo a giocarsela.



Oddio vedi che Bourousis è stato di gran lunga il migliore. Ad un certo punto la curva ha fatto partire il suo coro e quel minorato di don Gel l'ha rimesso in campo dopo che Dunston stava facendo quello che voleva con Chiotti. Mai visto un allenatore che si fa condizionare in quel modo dal pubblico.


----------



## Frikez (24 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mai visto un allenatore che si fa condizionare in quel modo dal pubblico.



Pillastrini


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2012)

il gellato credo a sto punto che si giochi tutto all'epifania contro Cantu'


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ieri ero al Forum. *Varese è una squadra normale*, ma sono ben allenati e credono in quello che fanno. Milano no.



Brutta roba l'invidia


----------



## James Watson (25 Dicembre 2012)

Il 23 dicembre del 1999 ci lasciava prematuramente Chicco Ravaglia. La Pallacanestro Cantù (e tutti i suoi tifosi aggiungo io) lo ricorda(no) sempre con affetto.








Ciao Chicco, ci manchi.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Brutta roba l'invidia



Non è invidia, ma è la verità. Varese non è una squadra di fenomeni, ma è ben allenata e soprattutto crede in quello che fa. Il segreto è tutto qui


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non è invidia, ma è la verità. Varese non è una squadra di fenomeni, ma è ben allenata e soprattutto crede in quello che fa. Il segreto è tutto qui



Ma si Kurt scherzo


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma si Kurt scherzo



Si tranquillo, ho voluto solo spiegare il mio punto di vista


----------



## smallball (30 Dicembre 2012)

soffertissima vittoria di Milano a Biella dopo 2 overtime,..prestazione ancora una volta sconcertante


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Dicembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> soffertissima vittoria di Milano a Biella dopo 2 overtime,..prestazione ancora una volta sconcertante



Io non trovo parole per definire questa società. Perché Scaryolo dal punto di vista tecnico è il male, ma i male assoluto della società è Livio Proli.


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Come riporta Repubblica Milano, grazie all'accordo tra la Armani spa e Luxottica per la produzione degli occhiali Armani, Luxottica picchierà giù 3 milioni in 5 anni per l'Olimpia. Altri soldi, soldi e ancora soldi


----------



## Van The Man (31 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica Milano, grazie all'accordo tra la Armani spa e Luxottica per la produzione degli occhiali Armani, Luxottica picchierà giù 3 milioni in 5 anni per l'Olimpia. *Altri soldi, soldi e ancora soldi *



Almeno li usassero per prendere Obradovic ed un GM. Invece verranno scialacquati come sempre


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Almeno li usassero per prendere Obradovic ed un GM. Invece verranno scialacquati come sempre



Ah sicuro


----------



## smallball (6 Gennaio 2013)

ennesima sconfitta di Milano al Forum contro Cantu'...vediamo come il gellato giustifichera' questa debacle...Aradori mostruoso


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Colpa della pressione del Forum ovviamente. Comunque Sergio "El Caudillo" Scariolo ha detto che abbiamo giocato una buona partita offensiva. Ah (cit.)


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ma lo cacciano o no?


----------



## smallball (7 Gennaio 2013)

figurati se lo cacciano...siamo veramente al ridicolo


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, a meno di clamorosi ribaltoni, Scariolo rimane ben saldo sulla panchina milanese. L'obiettivo mio è almeno quello di salvare la licenza triennale di Eurolega, il che significa arrivare a fine anno almeno ottavi. Se no è la fine.


----------



## DR_1 (7 Gennaio 2013)

La colpa comunque non è solo di Scariolo seppur sia un incapace.

Dubito che ora con Green cambi qualcosa, poi boh vedremo.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> La colpa comunque non è solo di Scariolo seppur sia un incapace.
> 
> Dubito che ora con Green cambi qualcosa, poi boh vedremo.



Il colpevole di questi 5 anni di fallimenti è Livio Proli e su questo non ci piove. Certo che la questione tecnica è solo ed esclusivamente colpa di una persona saccente, presuntuosa e arrogante come Sergio "El Caudillo" Scariolo.


----------



## smallball (7 Gennaio 2013)

non posso credere che nn arrivino nemmeno nelle prime 8....


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> non posso credere che nn arrivino nemmeno nelle prime 8....



Con Sergino al timone tutto è possibile


----------



## smallball (7 Gennaio 2013)

l'ultima volta che Milano non ha fatto i play off se non ricordo male fu l'anno dello spareggio contro Imola con Bullock che doveva sbagliare volontariamente i liberi....


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Gennaio 2013)

E intanto la capolista se ne va


----------



## tamba84 (8 Gennaio 2013)

cantu batte milano e siena si porta al secondo posto

fatto festa james?


----------



## James Watson (8 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho ancora finito di sb****re!


----------



## Livestrong (13 Gennaio 2013)

Come mi dispiace per Varese


----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2013)

Milano vince di 7 e si qualifica alle final 8 come ottava


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come mi dispiace per Varese



Rosicherai. Hai già rosicato per un decennio e più, tornerai a rosicare.

E' solo questione di tempo


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Rosicherai. Hai già rosicato per un decennio e più, tornerai a rosicare.
> 
> E' solo questione di tempo



Occhio che senza Ere e Banks siete il nulla


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Occhio che senza Ere e Banks siete il nulla



Il biancorosso non muore MAI


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION], occhio che parlano di un accordo di massima tra Galatasaray e Markoishvili per un contratto di 1 anno e mezzo. La palla ora passa alla sciura Cremascoli che deve decidere se accettare o meno il buy out (non so a quanto ammonta però).


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] ci sei? Dicono di ore caldissime in quel di Cantù per problemi con sponsor, palazzetto e possibile cessione di Manu.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Praticamente ufficiale Markoishvili al Galatasaray, andrà a sostituire Hawkins che è fuori per doping. La sua cessione segna la fine dei sogni di gloria presenti e, per me, futuri di Cantù.


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2013)

scusa kurt, sto cercando di attivare i miei canali per saperne di più...
però pare praticamente cosa fatta, bastava vedere la faccia di trinchieri ieri sera..
dico soltanto: mah!


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> scusa kurt, sto cercando di attivare i miei canali per saperne di più...
> però pare praticamente cosa fatta, bastava vedere la faccia di trinchieri ieri sera..
> dico soltanto: mah!



Poi quando sai qualcosa su tutta la vicenda canturina scrivi pure qua. Io ho letto che la Chebolletta non ha sganciato nulla, che la situazione economica di Cantu non è solidissima (non che state fallendo, ma la difficoltà di trovare un main sponsor che non sia uno di casa NGC causa il mancato rinnovo di Bennet si fa sentire) e che la cessione di Manu è stata fatta per far cassa (parlano di un buy out che oscilla tra i 500k e i 600k più il risparmio dello stipendio del giocatore).


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Poi quando sai qualcosa su tutta la vicenda canturina scrivi pure qua. Io ho letto che la Chebolletta non ha sganciato nulla, che la situazione economica di Cantu non è solidissima (non che state fallendo, ma la difficoltà di trovare un main sponsor che non sia uno di casa NGC causa il mancato rinnovo di Bennet si fa sentire) e che la cessione di Manu è stata fatta per far cassa (parlano di un buy out che oscilla tra i 500k e i 600k più il risparmio dello stipendio del giocatore).



Allora, prima devo parlare con chi "sa", però da quanto ho capito ti posso confermare che Manu va cry e che il gala sgancerà il buyout per l'uscita dal contratto


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Allora, prima devo parlare con chi "sa", però da quanto ho capito ti posso confermare che Manu va cry e che il gala sgancerà il buyout per l'uscita dal contratto



Si l'ha confermato pure la Cremascoli.


----------



## James Watson (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ufficiale Manu a Istanbul.
(da quel che ho capito lo scenario dipinto da kurt è abbastanza veritiero). Finisco di bestemmiare a tutta canna e poi ne parliamo se volete..


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION], Mancinelli


----------



## James Watson (29 Gennaio 2013)

Atteso per domani l'annuncio ufficiale.
Bah.. con tutte le bestemmie che sto tirando finirò di sicuro all'inferno.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Atteso per domani l'annuncio ufficiale.
> Bah.. con tutte le bestemmie che sto tirando finirò di sicuro all'inferno.



Non eiaculare/te quando ti/vi farà vedere il Mancio move


----------



## James Watson (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non eiaculare/te quando ti/vi farà vedere il Mancio move



Con tutto il rispetto per Mancinelli, vorrei farti presente che potrà segnare anche 20000 punti col suo manciomove, ma noi negli occhi avremo sempre la classe del Manu, il mancio non ce lo fa nemmeno alzare...


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2013)

in bocca al lupo al Mancio x la sua nuova avventura


----------



## James Watson (30 Gennaio 2013)

LA PALLACANESTRO CANTU' INGAGGIA STEFANO MANCINELLI
30 gennaio 2013


La Pallacanestro Cantù comunica di aver ingaggiato l'ala di 203 cm Stefano Mancinelli.
Mancinelli, nato a Chieti il 17 marzo del 1983, ha esordito in Serie A nell'aprile del 2001 con la maglia della Fortitudo Bologna, nel cui settore giovanile si era formato. Il “Mancio” ha militato con la Fortitudo per ben 9 annate, battendo tutti i record di presenze (287 partite in campionato) e arrivando nell’ultima stagione a giocare 33.5 minuti di media a gara con una media realizzativa di 13.8 punti a match. Sempre a Bologna l'ala di Chieti ha giocato per otto stagioni consecutive nelle competizioni europee collezionando 84 presenze in Eurolega e 16 presenze in ULEB Cup. Nel corso della sua avventura bolognese ha disputato per 6 volte le finali scudetto (dal 2001 al 2006), vincendo in un'occasione nel 2005. Mancinelli ha nel suo palmares anche una Final Four di Eurolega a Tel Aviv nel 2004 (persa 74-118 contro Maccabi Tel Aviv) e una Supercoppa Italiana vinta nel 2006.
Nell'estate del 2009, dopo il fallimento della società emiliana, l'ala si è trasferita all'Armani Jeans Milano, nelle cui file ha militato fino alla fine dello scorso campionato.
Mancinelli, attuale capitano della nazionale italiana, ha partecipato con la maglia azzurra a tre Campionati Europei nel 2005, 2007 e 2011 e a un Campionato Mondiale nel 2006.

“Il nostro obiettivo – commenta il Direttore Sportivo della Pallacanestro Cantù – era inserire in squadra un giocatore che potesse darci una mano consistente già nel breve periodo, visto l'importanza degli impegni che ci aspettano a partire dalla prossima settimana. Stefano è un elemento esperto, di grande classe, che con il suo talento e la sua conoscenza del gioco saprà integrarsi velocemente nel nostro gruppo”.


Onestamente? mi viene il vomito.


----------



## James Watson (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dalla Provincia di oggi:

" Le lacrime dei tifosi per Manu. Uno dei piu' amati di sempre."

Tifoseria sotto choc. E non è una fotografia esagerata. Ok le ragioni della societa', ok la crisi, le opportunita' e il galatasaray che compra tutti da Manu a Sneider. Ma ai tifosi chi ci pensa? L' addio a Markoishvili a Cantu' e' stato straziante. E fulmineo. Anzi: straziante perche' fulmineo. In 48 ore, quello che nessuno osava immaginare, si e' verificato. Il giocatore piu' amato degli ultimi anni, quello che era diventato un vero idolo della curva, del palazzo, della citta' tifosa, vola via improvvisamente lontano. Senza neanche poter salutare.
Markoishvili aveva rubato i cuori dei tifosi di Cantu'. Ok, ok, nelle stagioni fortunate e vincenti, sono tanti i giocatori che hanno rubato il cuore. E anche negli ultimi 20 anni, di gente osannata ce ne e' stata tanta, a cominciare da Mazzarino. Ma siccome il capitano fa parte di una altra categoria, di una storia piu' lunga e duratura, Markoishvili, qui da quattro anni e' stata un' altra storia. Un innamoramento coinvolgente e appassionante. Non solo perche' lottava su tutti i palloni e in ogni secondo della partita. Non solo per il suo sorriso sghembo pieno di sincerita' e allegria. Ma anche per la sua maniera spontanea di intrattenersi con i tifosi e vivere la citta'. Lo si trovava al supermercato, al bar, in centro e aveva sempre una parola buona per chiunque incontrava.
Un amico, era diventato. Forte delle sue origini umili. Che puo' sembrare una contraddizione in termini. Ma era cosi'. Perche' ai tifosi piacciono i giocatori dalle origini umili, che ragionano come loro, non se la tirano e hanno masticato il pane duro. Cosi' Markoishvili ha conquistato Cantu'. Tanto che adesso Juary, capo degli Eagles dice : " Non e' una bestemmia accumunarlo a Marzorati o Riva, per il legame di affetto che lo univa alla gente." Accidenti.
Domenica al palazzetto si e' vissuto una specie di psicosi. La mattina c'e' stata gente infilatasi al palazzetto per capire se Manu c'era, se non c'era, se era partito o se sarebbe stato in campo.
Lo striscione in curva recitava: "qualunque sia la decisione, Manu per sempre campione". E gia' si era capito che tutti erano stati perdonati. Il giocatore e la societa'. " Con tutto quello che la societa' fa, e con gli aiuti che non arrivano da nessuna parte, purtroppo e' una mossa che ci sta": La testa della curva parla cosi', con una dimostrazione di maturita' invidiabile. Ma il cuore dice altre cose.
Domenica sera c'era mezza curva in lacrime. Sul serio. Gente che piangeva disperata. E lui, Manu, che non sapeva cosa fare. Non poteva fare un giro di campo, perche' la sua partenza non era sicura. E allora si e' messo li, vicino all' imbocco del tunnel, cercando di leggere lo striscione, applaudendo, lui, il pubblico. Qualcuno, anzi piu' di uno, ha visto le lacrime sul suo viso. Pensiamo che quel qualcuno non abbia sbagliato.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il risveglio del campione, vero [MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Milano rigetta l'offerta del Panathinaikos (500k $ in due rate) per Antonis Fotsis.


----------



## Van The Man (19 Febbraio 2013)

Era ora. Comunque patetica la mossa del PAO di diffondere pubblicamente via internet il foglio con la richiesta all'Olimpia


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Era ora. Comunque patetica la mossa del PAO di diffondere pubblicamente via internet il foglio con la richiesta all'Olimpia



Quoto. Se devo fare un applauso alla nostra società è per non aver ceduto ai mezzucci di quel peana di Giannakopoulos che, giova ricordare, a dicembre piangeva (nel vero senso della parola, c'è tanto di video a dimostrare ciò) per la situazione economica del Pana. Quindi anche questi fantomatici 500k $ puzzavano di Feta (il tipico formaggio greco  ) lontano un miglio.


----------



## smallball (19 Febbraio 2013)

saggia decisione,la approvo


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque occhio che il Pana può tornare all'assalto nel caso si qualificasse per i playoff a 8 di Eurolega. E a quel punto se Antonis continuerà a fare lercio potrebbe anche essere ceduto visto che qualcosa potrebbe muoversi anche sul mercato.


----------



## smallball (24 Febbraio 2013)

Milano prende una bella ripassata a Reggio Emilia...79-61 ...discutibile gestione dei cambi di Scariolo


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Milano prende una bella ripassata a Reggio Emilia...79-61 ...discutibile gestione dei cambi di Scariolo



Pianigiani, a sorpresa, si dimette da allenatore del Fenerbahce. Scaryolo dovrebbe imparare!


----------



## Van The Man (24 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me è stato dimesso, diciamo così. Mi aspettavo qualcosa di simile dopo l'imbarazzante partita col Barcellona, dopo altri match non proprio edificanti tra l'altro


----------



## Van The Man (24 Febbraio 2013)

Per completezza d'informazione diciamo anche che Pianigiani lascia un Fener primo in campionato, e con la Coppa di Turchia in bacheca. Insomma, nulla a che vedere col gellato dell'Olimpia


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Milano batte Siena 72 a 68 con un finale al cardiopalma macchiato anche da un arbitraggio osceno da ambo le parti imho.
[MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] fare l'arbitro è uno dei mestieri più difficili al mondo e te lo sai bene, ma obiettivamente si sta oltrepassando la soglia del ridicolo.


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

penso che il commissario presente sul campo Fabio Facchini sappia valutare bene, anche x me l'arbitraggio ha lasciato molto a desiderare


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> penso che il commissario presente sul campo *Fabio Facchini sappia valutare bene,* anche x me l'arbitraggio ha lasciato molto a desiderare



Oddio, ho paura di no.


----------



## Frikez (4 Marzo 2013)

Che schifo di partita comunque, non si è salvato nessuno..forse giusto Gentile toh.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Marzo 2013)

Siena già due partite fa a Pesaro ha perso con questi antisportivi chiamati alla fine... comunque è brutto parlare di arbitri nello sport, onore a Milano che ha vinto andata e ritorno e vediamo che succederà nei playoff


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Siena già due partite fa a Pesaro ha perso con questi antisportivi chiamati alla fine... comunque è brutto parlare di arbitri nello sport, onore a Milano che ha vinto andata e ritorno e vediamo che succederà nei playoff



Per altro gli antisportivi di ieri sera ci stavano tutti. Nel primo Kangur tira per la maglia (anche se obiettivamente era una trattenuta veniale) Green e sarebbe antisportivo, mentre il secondo mi sento sicurissimo dato che secondo regolamento se fai fallo prima che la palla venga rimessa in gioco è automaticamente antisportivo. Più che altro si può discutere se certe cose sono giuste fischiarle negli ultimi minuti o no. Io farei come fa l'NBA che negli ultimi due minuti di 4/4 "vieta" l'hack to Shaq.

Comunque su queste cose può delucidarci meglio [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION]


----------



## Van The Man (4 Marzo 2013)

Parlando della partita Milano l'ha vinta con merito, con una presenza mentale che raramente si è vista quest'anno. Parlando dell'arbitraggio il problema è complesso, e va oltre questa partita. Diciamo la verità, quest'anno è un disastro, non so se per direttive che lasciano troppo spazio alla discrezionalità o per il livello degli arbitri stessi. In particolare le infrazioni di passi sulla virata e gli antisportivi comminati come scolarsi un bicchiere d'acqua sono un problema da risolvere immediatamente, anche perchè non si vede mai la stessa interpretazione. Alle Final 8 nelle due semifinali si vide un diluvio di infrazioni di passi, ed addirittura 4 infrazioni di tre secondi (!!!), il giorno successivo in finale tutto dimenticato, pareva un altro sport. Così non va


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Marzo 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Parlando della partita Milano l'ha vinta con merito, con una presenza mentale che raramente si è vista quest'anno. Parlando dell'arbitraggio il problema è complesso, e va oltre questa partita. Diciamo la verità, quest'anno è un disastro, non so se per direttive che lasciano troppo spazio alla discrezionalità o per il livello degli arbitri stessi. In particolare le infrazioni di passi sulla virata e gli antisportivi comminati come scolarsi un bicchiere d'acqua sono un problema da risolvere immediatamente, anche perchè non si vede mai la stessa interpretazione. Alle Final 8 nelle due semifinali si vide un diluvio di infrazioni di passi, ed addirittura 4 infrazioni di tre secondi (!!!), il giorno successivo in finale tutto dimenticato, pareva un altro sport. Così non va



Indovina chi è il designatore quest'anno?


----------



## Van The Man (4 Marzo 2013)

Tra parentesi qualche giorno fa facemmo dei sacrosanti complimenti ad Hackett, ma ieri sera, tornato dal Forum, ho letto che si è prodotto in una lunga serie di tweet deliranti. Non tanto per il contenuto, ma per il fatto che provengono da un giocatore della Nazionale, e non da un curvaiolo. Poi lui si è nascosto dietro la libertà di pensiero etc etc etc, ma penso che un giocatore, perdipiù di alto livello, non possa esprimersi in questa maniera. Gentile, per una stupidata infinitamente meno grave, venne deferito. Se c'è proporzione Hackett va squalificato


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Marzo 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Tra parentesi qualche giorno fa facemmo dei sacrosanti complimenti ad Hackett, ma ieri sera, tornato dal Forum, ho letto che si è prodotto in una lunga serie di tweet deliranti. Non tanto per il contenuto, ma per il fatto che provengono da un giocatore della Nazionale, e non da un curvaiolo. Poi lui si è nascosto dietro la libertà di pensiero etc etc etc, ma penso che un giocatore, perdipiù di alto livello, non possa esprimersi in questa maniera. Gentile, per una stupidata infinitamente meno grave, venne deferito. Se c'è proporzione Hackett va squalificato



Hackett che si è cancellato da Twitter tra l'altro. Dicono che il Minucci abbia già preso provvedimenti interni, ma si aspetta il prode Alabiso per vedere se verrà quanto meno convocato in Procura. Io dico di no.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Marzo 2013)

La Virtus Bologna esonera il coach Alex Finelli e chiama al suo posto Luca Bechi. Inoltre le V-Nere dovrebbero tornare sul mercato e si fanno i nomi di Jerrels, Cabezas e Pullen per sostituire l'infortunato Peppe Poeta.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2013)

Nelle ultime 4 da titolare:
-31,3 minuti
-17,0 punti
-69% da 2
-84% TL
-5,8 rimbalzi
-4,0 falli subiti
-Miglior +/- netto della squadra
-19,8 VAL
-Anche 25% da 3 e 3,3 perse per correttezza

Un rendimento "alla Datome". Di chi sto parlando?


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Marzo 2013)

Oh ma.....la capolista ?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Vai VIA!


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

ieri sera altra inguardabile prestazione milanese


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Marzo 2013)

Il buzzer beater di Bootsy Thornton vs Varese (da notare la clamorosa infrazione di passi di Drake Diener):


----------



## Van The Man (18 Marzo 2013)

C'era pure infrazione di piede di Vanuzzo


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il buzzer beater di Bootsy Thornton vs Varese (da notare la clamorosa infrazione di passi di Drake Diener):


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 4 da titolare:
> -31,3 minuti
> -17,0 punti
> -69% da 2
> ...



Il figlio di Nando?


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il figlio di Nando?



Quale dei due? 


Comunque pare niente Nba per Datome, ma Olimpia Milano per lui. Voci mi dicono un triennale ad 1 milione di euro con Nba Escape a partire dal secondo anno.


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quale dei due?



Quello montato


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quello montato



Quello forte vorrai dire


----------



## smallball (24 Marzo 2013)

Altra prestazione di Milano da ufficio inchieste,incommentabile e oscena


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Altra prestazione di Milano da ufficio inchieste,incommentabile e oscena



Con annessa contestazione, ed anche pesante, del pubblico milanese nei confronti di Sergio Scariolo.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Sergione zittisce i critici mi dicono


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sergione zittisce i critici mi dicono



Sergione se ne deve andare a cacà 

Tanto qualsiasi risultato sarebbe stato inutile ai fini della sua cacciata, che avverrà a fine anno.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sergione se ne deve andare a cacà
> 
> Tanto qualsiasi risultato sarebbe stato inutile ai fini della sua cacciata, che avverrà a fine anno.



Se vince lo scudo non lo cacciano 

Ma chi arriverebbe?


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Milano resta una squadra indecifrabile e la partita di oggi ne e' la dimostrazione lampante


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se vince lo scudo non lo cacciano
> 
> Ma chi arriverebbe?



Il Piangina è un candidato molto forte.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il Piangina è un candidato molto forte.



Chi sarebbe?


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe?



Azz pensavo che lo spessi 

Sarebbe Pianigiani


----------



## Van The Man (31 Marzo 2013)

Come direbbe Smallball, continua il comportamento da ufficio inchieste di Milano, che riesce a passare da due partite indefinibili contro Cremona e Montegranaro, ad una davvero ottima a Sassari


----------



## Frikez (31 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Azz pensavo che lo spessi
> 
> Sarebbe Pianigiani



Avevo un vuoto e non mi veniva in mente nessun nome 

Comunque io preferirei Ettorino


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Marzo 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Come direbbe Smallball, continua il comportamento da ufficio inchieste di Milano, che riesce a passare da due partite indefinibili contro Cremona e Montegranaro, ad una davvero ottima a Sassari


A quella manica di str*nzi hanno congelato lo stipendio ed il risultato è stato questo, ossia una squadra che ha dominato letteralmente una delle squadre migliori di questo campionato.


Frikez ha scritto:


> Avevo un vuoto e non mi veniva in mente nessun nome
> 
> Comunque io preferirei Ettorino


Ettorino ci rifiutò per andare ai Lakers. Se hai letto il suo ultimo libro (e se non l'hai letto corri a comprartelo ) lui dice che era in accordo ed ormai prossimo a firmare un triennale con Milano, ma quel cane di Mike Brown l'ha chiamato e lui non è riuscito a dir di no. Comunque ad oggi è praticamente impossibile perché ha firmato un triennale con NBA Escape col Cska.

Io, visto che è a spasso, farei carte false per quello che è il miglior allenatore d'Europa, ossia Zeljko "Zelimir", per gli amici Zele, Obradovic, con buona pace del buon Ettore che da Zele le ha sempre prese. Ma ad oggi il nome forte è Pianigiani e, nel caso, non sarei comunque dispiaciuto.

Fermo restando che il problema di milano è una società incapace ancor prima dell'allenatore (che è comunque un problema sia chiaro).


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION], giallo a Cantù. Prima sono circolate notizie fondate di un esonero di Trinchieri e poi smentite. Comunque domani alle 12 conferenza stampa in cui ci saranno presenti la Cremascoli e Trinka stesso. Comunque a fine anno separazione inevitabile.


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2013)

addirittura circolate voci di presunti spintoni....aria tesissima


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] ma te che l'hai arbitrato, hai anche te l'impressione che Trinchieri sia un po' presuntuoso?


----------



## James Watson (3 Aprile 2013)

L'ho sentita anche io questa faccenda del "presunto esonero" di trinciheri, francamente sono perplesso, molto perplesso..
ho un po' come la sensazione che Cantù in questo momento sia come un deposito di esplosivi posto sopra un giacimento di petrolio, basta che passi qualcuno con un accendino e salta per aria tutto..


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] ma te che l'hai arbitrato, hai anche te l'impressione che Trinchieri sia un po' presuntuoso?


ehm io lo mandai fuori dopo pochi minuti,ma era tanti anni fa e lui era alla prima esperienza come coach in una squadra giovanile,per di piu' in un derby,quindi non fa proprio testo. Diciamo che il suo modo di porsi non era esattamente umile,magari ora e' cambiato


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ehm io lo mandai fuori dopo pochi minuti,ma era tanti anni fa e lui era alla prima esperienza come coach in una squadra giovanile,per di piu' in un derby,quindi non fa proprio testo. Diciamo che il suo modo di porsi non era esattamente umile,magari ora e' cambiato



A me sinceramente sembra sempre presuntuoso. Sul forumolimpia c'è chi gli accredita atteggiamenti simil Bianchini e vedendo chi è l'allievo di Bianchini (tu ovviamente sai di chi sto parlando) non vorrei che il Trinka diventi come un omino che veste Armani


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Aprile 2013)

Clamorosi tonfi esterni di Siena e Cantù, rispettivamente a Cremona e Biella. Milano ieri vince e convince, ma per parlare di rinascita si aspetta la prova del 9 di domenica prossima a Varese.


----------



## Van The Man (15 Aprile 2013)

Proli congelerà di nuovo gli stipendi?


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Aprile 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Proli congelerà di nuovo gli stipendi?



Proli dovrebbe congelare se stesso. E con lui anche Don Gel.

Primi l'altro volta mi dicevi che al meglio delle 7 Milano era ancora la favorita ed io un po' ci ho anche creduto. Non che tu abbia detto una fesseria sia chiaro, lo pensavo anch'io, ma perché nelle ultime due partite si era visto comunque un cambiamento di atteggiamento, al netto che si era affrontato una Sassari spremuta e una Pesaro già salva. Dopo la prestazione indecorosa di ieri, io mi sono messo definitivamente il cuore in pace ed aspetto "speranzoso" la prossima stagione, con Pianigiani allenatore e con la speranza che il gel non confonda le idee pure a lui.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Clamorosi tonfi esterni di Siena e Cantù, rispettivamente a Cremona e Biella. Milano ieri vince e convince, ma per parlare di rinascita si aspetta la prova del 9 di domenica prossima a Varese.



E alora?


----------



## Van The Man (15 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Proli dovrebbe congelare se stesso. E con lui anche Don Gel.
> 
> Primi l'altro volta mi dicevi che al meglio delle 7 Milano era ancora la favorita ed io un po' ci ho anche creduto. Non che tu abbia detto una fesseria sia chiaro, lo pensavo anch'io, ma perché nelle ultime due partite si era visto comunque un cambiamento di atteggiamento, al netto che si era affrontato una Sassari spremuta e una Pesaro già salva.



Effettivamente, tra le moltissime nefandezze che riesce a commettere questa squadra, c'è quella che riesce di tanto in tanto a dare qualche speranza, per poi demolirla fragorosamente


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2013)

magari succede come nel 1996 che dopo le mani addosso tra Gentile Fucka e altri,la squadra arrivo' a quel fantastico scudetto condito dalla Coppa Italia,ma credo che i mali e i problemi di questa squadra vadano ben oltre la chimica di squadra


----------



## Van The Man (15 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> magari succede come nel 1996 che dopo le mani addosso tra Gentile Fucka e altri,la squadra arrivo' a quel fantastico scudetto condito dalla Coppa Italia,ma credo che i mali e i problemi di questa squadra vadano ben oltre la chimica di squadra



Si esatto, quella era una squadra formata da fuoriclasse assoluti come Rolando Blackman e Bodiroga, da un fortissimo nucleo italiano, e soprattutto erano persone di spessore a livello umano, che trovarono il modo di fare squadra dopo tante difficoltà iniziali, e che andò ad un passo da un clamoroso grande slam, perdendo la Coppa Korac per un solo punto nel doppio confronto di finale con l'Efes Pilsen. Se quella squadra fosse rimasta intatta l'anno successivo, avrebbe potuto vincere l'Eurolega comodamente, considerando che arrivò ad un passo dalle Final Four pur cambiando i due stranieri, e che a gennaio perse Gentile per infortunio. La squadra attuale ha grosse carenze a livello morale, prima ancora che tecnico


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Aprile 2013)

Questa sqaudra non ripeterà mai un campionato simile al '96. Mai!


----------



## Van The Man (17 Aprile 2013)

Pare che Pops Mensah-Bonsu, di fatto già nuovo innesto di Varese, abbia deciso all'ultimo di prolungare di qualche km il proprio tragitto, ed abbia raggiunto un accordo con Milano


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Pare che Pops Mensah-Bonsu, di fatto già nuovo innesto di Varese, abbia deciso all'ultimo di prolungare di qualche km il proprio tragitto, ed abbia raggiunto un accordo con Milano



Per sostituire l'infortunato Bourousis (che a mio modo di vedere è stato messo fuori rosa).


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Dunston


----------



## Van The Man (29 Aprile 2013)

Milano gioca nuovamente una eccellente partita esterna, e si porta a casa il derby con Cantù. Come premio, molto probabilmente, si vedrà recapitare un quarto di finale con Siena. Vi consiglio di seguire l'ultimo turno, perchè potremmo avere una serie di partite dove si gioca a perdere senza precedenti


----------



## Livestrong (29 Aprile 2013)

Beh Milano l'ultima la vince di sicuro, ergo si becca sicuramente Siena. Anche Varese - Venezia è già fissata.

Ps: godo per Cantù


----------



## Van The Man (29 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh Milano l'ultima la vince di sicuro, ergo si becca sicuramente Siena. Anche Varese - Venezia è già fissata.



Beh, in caso di successo di Siena su Sassari, e di Reggio Emilia a Caserta (possibilissimi), a Milano potrebbe far gioco perdere, in modo da arrivare sesta. E pure una triplice parità a 36 SI-RE-MI vedrebbe l'Olimpia sesta. Piazzamento che sarebbe graditissimo, anche se nessuno può ovviamente dirlo apertamente, perchè permetterebbe di affrontare Roma (nessuna possibilità di impensierire Milano), ed evitare Varese in semifinale.
Oh, intendiamoci, io sono contrarissimo a questi magheggi, e Milano ha talmente tante cose da farsi perdonare che meriterebbe un redde rationem con la Mens Sana, ma è inutile far finta che staff tecnici e giocatori non stiano facendo due conti, sono cose sempre accadute


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Nel dubbio: salutate la capolista


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Aprile 2013)

Se Milano è cosi forte, vince contro chiunque. E tra l'altro in questa stagione gli zombie che vestono la casacca biancorossa si sono svegliati sempre quando hanno incontrato Siena e magari incontrare Varese, dopo averle prese per 3 volte, può far scattare qualcosa a quella manica di mercenari. Ah sia chiaro che io non credo ad una parola di quello che ho detto


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Maggio 2013)

Oggi iniziano i playoffs di Serie A tutte al meglio delle 7. Cosi i quarti:

Varese vs Venezia
Milano vs Siena

Sassari vs Cantù
Roma vs Reggio Emilia

Oggi andrà in onda alle ore 21 su Raisport2 Sassari-Cantù. Domani alle ore 20.30 su Raisport1 Milano-Siena.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Maggio 2013)

Ieri sera Sassari ha distrutto 90 a 70 Cantù e si porta avanti 1 a 0, cosi come a sorpresa Reggio Emilia che batte Roma fuori casa per 70 a 58. In serata Milan-Siena, su Raisport1 alle ore 20.30, e Varese-Venezia.


----------



## Hell Krusty (10 Maggio 2013)

Direi che Art Kenney dovrebbe essere sempre in tribuna a vedere l'Olimpia...


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Maggio 2013)

E intanto la capolista segna 1.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Maggio 2013)

Ieri sera ero al Forum. Eravamo in 5k, pochi ma buoni. Ottimo tifo. Siena imbarazzanti ma a mio avviso i nostri meriti superano i loro demeriti. I tre MVP della partita sono stati Green, Gentile e Bourousis. Il primo ha distribuito assist, messo due canestri importanti e una difesa rognosa su Brown nei primi 5 minuti di partita, indicando la via giusta. Gentile mi ha esaltato come nelle ultime partite; ha praticamente vinto la sfida con Hackett, surclassandolo prima dal punto di vista tecnico, poi fisico ed infine (e soprattutto direi visto quando Hackett sia mentalmente forte) dal punto di vista mentale. Bourousis incontenibile per i lunghi senesi e non doveva neanche giocare alla vigilia. Bene Hairston con 20 punti, ma un gradino sotto questi tre. Pops è il giocatore più sce.mo che abbia mai visto ma ha portato grande energia. Fotsis difensivamente a giocano ai suoi livelli, in attacco poco, ma quel poco l'ha fatto bene. Il resto bene, d'altronde se vinci 103 a 79 salvi un po' tutto.

Ma...non mi esalto. Questa squadra ha sempre fallito la prova del 9 sciogliendosi come neve al sole. Sicuramente Siena giocherà gara 2 col coltello tra i denti (Banche, coach MPS, ha detto che se i suoi giocatori si presentano con lo stesso atteggiamento sarà lui stesso a non presentarsi più alle partite) e sta a Milano ribadire chi è il più forte da ogni punto di vista. Che dire, speriamo.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ero al Forum. Eravamo in 5k, pochi ma buoni. Ottimo tifo. Siena imbarazzanti ma a mio avviso i nostri meriti superano i loro demeriti. I tre MVP della partita sono stati Green, Gentile e Bourousis. Il primo ha distribuito assist, messo due canestri importanti e una difesa rognosa su Brown nei primi 5 minuti di partita, indicando la via giusta. Gentile mi ha esaltato come nelle ultime partite; ha praticamente vinto la sfida con Hackett, surclassandolo prima dal punto di vista tecnico, poi fisico ed infine (e soprattutto direi visto quando Hackett sia mentalmente forte) dal punto di vista mentale. Bourousis incontenibile per i lunghi senesi e non doveva neanche giocare alla vigilia. Bene Hairston con 20 punti, ma un gradino sotto questi tre. Pops è il giocatore più sce.mo che abbia mai visto ma ha portato grande energia. Fotsis difensivamente a giocano ai suoi livelli, in attacco poco, ma quel poco l'ha fatto bene. Il resto bene, d'altronde se vinci 103 a 79 salvi un po' tutto.
> 
> Ma...non mi esalto. Questa squadra ha sempre fallito la prova del 9 sciogliendosi come neve al sole. Sicuramente Siena giocherà gara 2 col coltello tra i denti (Banche, coach MPS, ha detto che se i suoi giocatori si presentano con lo stesso atteggiamento sarà lui stesso a non presentarsi più alle partite) e sta a Milano ribadire chi è il più forte da ogni punto di vista. Che dire, speriamo.



Io vi aspetto più avanti cari


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vi aspetto più avanti cari



Se conosco bene i miei polli, è capace che usciamo con i senesi. O al massimo passiamo ma ci sbattete fuori voi. Ma occhio che se dovesse succedere ciò che noi milanesi ci auguriamo...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Maggio 2013)

Su su sbrighiamo in fretta sta pratica.


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Maggio 2013)

INCREDIBILE!!!! L'Olimpia recupera 6 punti in 50 secondi e va all'OT, dove JR Bremer che aveva sparacchiato per tutto il match mette 8 punti tra cui i 2 decisivi a 2 secondi dalla fine... GODO!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Testicoli cubici!!! Malik che mette 3 liberi sul -3 a pochi secondi dal tempo regolamentare!!! Boh... Incredibile


----------



## smallball (12 Maggio 2013)

canestro pazzesco di Bremer a decidere l'overtime


----------



## smallball (13 Maggio 2013)

Kurt urge video col miracolo di Bremer.....


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (13 Maggio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Kurt urge video col miracolo di Bremer.....



Ci ha pensato [MENTION=103]Hell Krusty[/MENTION]

PS: Hackett succhialo tutto!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Maggio 2013)

Eccoci qua


----------



## prebozzio (15 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica partita di Siena di ieri sera, sorprendente come Milano abbia preso venti punti di scarto tirando oltre il 50% da tre.

Gentile ha un talento pazzesco, ma è veramente una testa una di *******... per quel tecnico preso guardando in cagnesco gli arbitri fossi stato Scariolo l'avrei preso a schiaffi, se fa così in Nba con le multe che dà Stern va in perdita.

Straordinari Moss e Hackett (20 punti, 11 assist, 4 rimbalzi, 8 falli subiti). Vedremo ora che succede in gara 4 con il ritorno di Langford, giocando ogni due giorni si vive alla giornata.

PS ovviamente in rete molti tifosi di Milano non fanno che lamentarsi dell'arbitraggio... piangina inside (non voi del forum, che siete sportivi)


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Maggio 2013)

Mi raccomando scannatevi per bene fino alla settima


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fantastica partita di Siena di ieri sera, sorprendente come Milano abbia preso venti punti di scarto tirando oltre il 50% da tre.
> 
> 1)Gentile ha un talento pazzesco, ma è veramente una testa una di *******... per quel tecnico preso guardando in cagnesco gli arbitri fossi stato Scariolo l'avrei preso a schiaffi, se fa così in Nba con le multe che dà Stern va in perdita.
> 
> ...



1)Gentile ha fatto bene, Hackett sulla penetrazione commette fallo e gli arbitri non gliel'hanno fischiato. Ed è curioso come il tecnico glielo abbia fischiato l'arbitro dietro e non quello con cui si stava lamentando, ma tant'è...

2)Per questo c'è da imparare da Banchi e dai suoi post partita

Sulla partita, bè è stata chiaramente persa nel primo quarto quando non abbiamo trovato alternative alla difesa aggressiva dei senesi. Per il resto alla fine abbiamo tenuto botta rientrando anche sul -7 ma poi nell'ultimo quarto siamo proprio saltati per aria. Curioso come in 68 minuti di difesa aggressiva Hackett e Moss abbiano commesso 1 fallo in totale. D'altronde non c'era da stupirsi del tipo di arbitraggio molto permissivo visto il piagnisteo di Banchi nel post partita di gara 2. Comunque prima che vengo additato come un piangina ribadisco che ieri per l'atteggiamento con cui siamo scesi in campo abbiamo meritato di perdere.

Toh preb ti agevolo pure di video (dal minuto 1.00) sul piagnisteo di Luca Banchi

http://www.menssanabasket.it/video/921/Montepaschi_-_Milano_Luca_Banchi_commenta_Gara-2.aspx


----------



## Van The Man (15 Maggio 2013)

Scariolo deve urgentemente trovare delle risposte, dato che sia in Gara-2 che in Gara-3 Banchi è riuscito a togliere dalla partita Bouroussis e Green. La partita di domani è quella che deciderà la storia della serie

PS Dite a Fotsis che si stanno giocando partite leggermente importanti, non siamo al torneo del circolo alpino in prestagione


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Scariolo deve urgentemente trovare delle risposte, dato che sia in Gara-2 che in Gara-3 Banchi è riuscito a togliere dalla partita Bouroussis e Green. La partita di domani è quella che deciderà la storia della serie
> 
> PS Dite a Fotsis che si stanno giocando partite leggermente importanti, non siamo al torneo del circolo alpino in prestagione



Concordo su tutto meno che su Fotsis. 

Fotsis ha giocato una signora gara 1, prendo i tiri che si doveva prendere e rendendosi artefice di un clinic difensivo come mai aveva fatto quest'anno. Gara 2 in effetti in attacco ha fatto male, meno male in difesa ma è stata una gara storta per lui. Ieri all'inizio molto bene soprattutto in attacco ed anche per atteggiamento, mi è piaciuto quando è andato a muso duro verso Hackett, segno che comunque era della partita. Poi, inspiegabilmente, Scaryolo l'ha tolto dalla partita e l'ha fatto rientrare a buoi scappati e quando ormai aveva spento la sua vena realizzativa.

Più che altro sono sconcertato dalla prestazione di quelli che un noto utente del Forumolimpia, credo che [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] sappia di chi sto parlando, chiama le _gemelle Kessler_, ovvero Radosevic e Melli. Mai visto due giocatori cosi molli e senza palle, e l'aggravante è che il primo è costato pure 500k di buy out. Sono loro a doversi svegliare.


----------



## tamba84 (15 Maggio 2013)

come scarto fa da pari con gara 1 in cui l'olimpia ha stracciato siena.


io intanto nella serie minore seguo la centrale con latte sperando prenda l' a1


----------



## smallball (15 Maggio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> come scarto fa da pari con gara 1 in cui l'olimpia ha stracciato siena.
> 
> 
> io intanto nella serie minore seguo la centrale con latte sperando prenda l' a1


x ora 2-0 contro Forli,l'ho vista giocare dal vivo,molto divertente da vedere


----------



## tamba84 (15 Maggio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> x ora 2-0 contro Forli,l'ho vista giocare dal vivo,molto divertente da vedere



si vediamo cosa fà nelle altre gare,anche se gioca bene quello che m preoccupa e che dicono che manchino i fondi per l'a1,oltre all'impianto dove gioca che non sò se va bene o dovran cambiarlo

quante squadre vanno in a1?2 o più?


----------



## tamba84 (16 Maggio 2013)

siena riaggunta milano cosi come cantu riagguanta sassari, varese cade a venezia


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Maggio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> siena riaggunta milano cosi come cantu riagguanta sassari, varese cade a venezia


----------



## Van The Man (17 Maggio 2013)

Scariolo: "calata la concentrazione negli ultimi 5 minuti". Io vorrei sapere com'è possibile che cali la concentrazione in una partita di questa importanza, e sul campo di Siena. E' una delle spiegazioni più dementi che abbia mai sentito


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Scariolo: "calata la concentrazione negli ultimi 5 minuti". Io vorrei sapere com'è possibile che cali la concentrazione in una partita di questa importanza, e sul campo di Siena. E' una delle spiegazioni più dementi che abbia mai sentito



D'altronde parliamo di un demente  Demente che fa giocare 20 minuti quel cadavere di Bremer (0 punti) e che lascia Langford, il migliore dell'Olimpia, in panchina quando Siena scappa e lo rimette quando si è sotto di 10. Dai che manca un mese e poi ce ne liberiamo 

PS: Ieri avevo detto a dei miei amici che chi vinceva gara 4 avrebbe vinto la serie. Io spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho brutte sensazioni in merito. Speriamo di non aver buttato soldi inutilmente per gara 5 che, tra le altre cose, si giocherà a Desio e non al Forum perché occupato da Beyoncé.


----------



## Van The Man (17 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> PS: Ieri avevo detto a dei miei amici che chi vinceva gara 4 avrebbe vinto la serie. Io spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho brutte sensazioni in merito.



Concordo al mille per mille, era il mio pensiero. Vince Siena 4-2. Anche perchè la serie è in equilibrio solo al miracolo di gara2, fossimo nella boxe Siena sarebbe ampiamente in vantaggio ai punti


----------



## tamba84 (17 Maggio 2013)

morto che parla te quali tifi ?


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Maggio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> morto che parla te quali tifi ?



Indizio : Io andavo al liceo davanti al PalaWhirpool/Ignis/Sport/Glihannocambiatoilnometrentavolte.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Maggio 2013)

Ma possibile che l'Armani non riesca a far pagare a Siena Carraretto da quattro? Melli e Fotsis dovrebbero giocare più in post... secondo me lì si decide molto.


----------



## smallball (17 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> D'altronde parliamo di un demente  Demente che fa giocare 20 minuti quel cadavere di Bremer (0 punti) e che lascia Langford, il migliore dell'Olimpia, in panchina quando Siena scappa e lo rimette quando si è sotto di 10. Dai che manca un mese e poi ce ne liberiamo
> 
> PS: Ieri avevo detto a dei miei amici che chi vinceva gara 4 avrebbe vinto la serie. Io spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho brutte sensazioni in merito. Speriamo di non aver buttato soldi inutilmente per gara 5 che, tra le altre cose, si giocherà a Desio e non al Forum perché occupato da Beyoncé.



io la vedo esattamente come te credo sara' 4-2 Siena...Milano molto molto deludente anche in questi play off


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Maggio 2013)

Bella serata ieri a Desio, con l'Olimpia che vince facile 82 a 67 contro la Mens Sana conducendo per tutta la partita, andando anche a +25. Niente da dire, tutti promossi con menzione speciale per i due greci e Hairston. Serie sul 3 a 2 per Milano e lunedi gara 6 a Siena.

Varese dopo 14 anni approdo alle semifinali dei playoff vincendo 84 a 75 contro Venezia e chiudendo la serie per 4 a 1. Stasera Roma e Sassari vanno a Reggio e Cantù per chiudere le rispettive serie.


----------



## Van The Man (19 Maggio 2013)

Tra l'altro, parlo di impressione televisiva, PalaDesio nettamente più caldo del Forum


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, parlo di impressione televisiva, PalaDesio nettamente più caldo del Forum



Palazzetto più piccolo, anche se ieri ce n'erano più di 6mila, e quindi più effetto pubblico. Il Forum è davvero grande e molto dispersivo, poi se non fai il pienone è ovvio che l'effetto non sembra esserci. Io ieri sono tornato a casa che non ci sentivo più e stamattina appena sveglio sentivo poco da un orecchio. Quello affianco a me col fichietto mi ha distrutto i timpani


----------



## smallball (19 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, parlo di impressione televisiva, PalaDesio nettamente più caldo del Forum


mi sembra che abbia la stessa acustica del vecchio Palatrussardi a Lampugnano,quello x intendersi della mitica rimonta contro l'Aris di Galis


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bella serata ieri a Desio, con l'Olimpia che vince facile 82 a 67 contro la Mens Sana conducendo per tutta la partita, andando anche a +25. Niente da dire, tutti promossi con menzione speciale per i due greci e Hairston. Serie sul 3 a 2 per Milano e lunedi gara 6 a Siena.
> 
> Varese dopo 14 anni approdo alle semifinali dei playoff vincendo 84 a 75 contro Venezia e chiudendo la serie per 4 a 1. Stasera Roma e Sassari vanno a Reggio e Cantù per chiudere le rispettive serie.



Dopo 14 anni...


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dopo 14 anni...



...tornerete a vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> ...tornerete a vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Van The Man (20 Maggio 2013)

Continua il dominio del fattore campo in questi playoff, con Cantù e Reggio Emilia che impattano le serie contro Sassari e Roma. Domani le due decisive gare 7. Una nota a margine: sono pienamente d'accordo con Trinchieri quando dice che il calendario è folle. Già sono follia i playoff al meglio delle 7, ancor di più giocando sempre ogni 48 ore. Per fare una roba del genere ci vorrebbe in primis una regular season a 14 squadre, e secondariamente un calendario dei playoff elastico


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

Milano mi fa cadere le palle per terra


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Milano mi fa cadere le palle per terra



Giochiamo senza playmaker, senza ali grandi e senza centro titolare. Langford è appena tornato da un infortunio, Hairston bo, gioca quando ha voglia, Radosevic è scarso da paura e giova ricordare che l'abbiamo pagato 500k di buy out, Melli un senza palle, Bremer un cadavere, Fotsis o gioca da fare schifo o quando inizia bene lo mette fuori partita Scariolo, Basile come Bremer, Green buon play ma non adatto a questi livelli. Gli unici ad aver giocato con continuità sono stati Gentile (classe 92, giova ricordarlo) e Bou. Purtroppo questi siamo e se dovessimo vincere gara 7 (cosa che non do assolutamente per certa), Varese ci spazza via senza grandi problemi.


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo senza playmaker, senza ali grandi e senza centro titolare. Langford è appena tornato da un infortunio, Hairston bo, gioca quando ha voglia, Radosevic è scarso da paura e giova ricordare che l'abbiamo pagato 500k di buy out, Melli un senza palle, Bremer un cadavere, Fotsis o gioca da fare schifo o quando inizia bene lo mette fuori partita Scariolo, Basile come Bremer, Green buon play ma non adatto a questi livelli. Gli unici ad aver giocato con continuità sono stati Gentile (classe 92, giova ricordarlo) e Bou. Purtroppo questi siamo e se dovessimo vincere gara 7 (cosa che non do assolutamente per certa), Varese ci spazza via senza grandi problemi.



Ma è l'atteggiamento da ufficio indagini, secondo quarto veramente indegno.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma è l'atteggiamento da ufficio indagini, secondo quarto veramente indegno.



Squadra senza palle, ma non lo scopriamo certo oggi. Quando conduci una RS come l'ha condotta Milano, non puoi stupirti di certi atteggiamenti.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Maggio 2013)




----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2013)

Sono innamorato del talento offensivo di Gentile e Aradori, del carattere di Hackett e della difesa di Moss. Vedere Moss in difesa è uno spettacolo.


----------



## Van The Man (21 Maggio 2013)

Ho contato 15 minuti di Milano (gli ultimi del primo tempo) che si concludevano o con una palla persa, o con un'Ave Maria sulla sirena dei 24 secondi. Combiniamola con una imbarazzante differenza di reattività ed energia, e sì che più la serie si allunga più Siena dovrebbe essere in difficoltà, e capirete come fosse impossibile vincere al PalaEstra


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Maggio 2013)

Cantù gioca una partita di grande livello, e Trinchieri "schoolarizza" Meo Sacchetti, ed approva alle semifinale battendo a gara 7 Sassari per 97 a 95. Nell'altra gara 7 Roma batte Reggio Emilia e troverà cosi Cantù in semifinale.

Nell'altra semifinale di stasera, sempre gara , la vincente di milano-Siena troverà Varese in semifinale.


----------



## Ale (22 Maggio 2013)

bene cosi Siena, sei l'orgoglio di tutta la nazione e della toscana in particolare.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


>


----------



## tamba84 (22 Maggio 2013)

milano m ha fatto perdere 7 euro d scommessa.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2013)

sorpresona!

Peccato fossi a lavorare e mi sia perso gara 7


----------



## Frikez (22 Maggio 2013)

Tabula rasa ora


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (23 Maggio 2013)

per fortuna ero al lavoro e mi sono risparmiato lo "spettacolo" offerto dall'olimpia. Vederla giocare è a dir poco irritante, una manica di palle mosce e niente più. Palloni persi a gogò, difesa ridicola...secondo me lo fanno apposta perchè non è umanamente possibile fare così schifo. Come se non bastasse, e l'ho già detto altre volte, non segnamo da 3 manco se esplode l'universo. A differenza di TUTTI i nostri avversari che regolarmente ci infilano gragnuole di triple!!


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2013)

fortunatamente ero a Vimodrone e mi son risparmiato l'indecenza


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2013)

Ahahah.
Solo questo, ahahah!

E come sempre, fino alla fine Reyer Venezia! (Mancava in questo forum )


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Maggio 2013)

Giusto cosi, è il degno epilogo di una stagione raccapricciante. Onore a Siena.


----------



## Van The Man (23 Maggio 2013)

Ricordo la Milano del primo rovescio mortificante della stagione, ad ottobre ad Avellino: presuntuosa, senza voglia, senza testa. A distanza di 7 mesi, attraverso giocatori cambiati, un grottesco esonero dell'assistente allenatore, tanti buoni propositi, e nella partita che poteva dare la svolta, anche simbolica, alla stagione, Milano era la stessa squadra. Penso che questa stagione non meriti commenti ulteriori


----------



## James Watson (23 Maggio 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

è stato bellissimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


>




Vabbè ma è inutile che ti tocchi, lo scudetto è già praticamente in quel di Masnago..


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Maggio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> è stato bellissimo.
> 
> ...


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2013)

ora mi auguro che nella societa' milanese ci sia una decisa resa dei conti


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Maggio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ora mi auguro che nella societa' milanese ci sia una decisa resa dei conti



Come ti ho detto su FB, si parla di Meneghin presidente con libertà operativa e Proli a fare il "contabile". Chiaramente da qui a fine playoffs se ne sentiranno di tutti i colori su Milano.


----------



## gabuz (24 Maggio 2013)

Finalmente ci siamo liberati di Scariolo


----------



## prebozzio (26 Maggio 2013)

Siena palle quadrate


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Maggio 2013)

Dai chiudiamo pure il topic, tanto lo vince ancora Siena.


----------



## tamba84 (26 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dai chiudiamo pure il topic, tanto lo vince ancora Siena.



convinto al 100%?


----------



## prebozzio (26 Maggio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> convinto al 100%?



ma no, è una gufata


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dai chiudiamo pure il topic, tanto lo vince ancora Siena.



Probabile, spero in Roma ma la vedo grigia.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Maggio 2013)

Non commento se no mi bannate.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Maggio 2013)

Godo poco


----------



## Livestrong (2 Giugno 2013)

Quanto mi spiace per Varese


----------



## prebozzio (2 Giugno 2013)

Che rimonta di Siena... sono curioso di vedere la reazione di Varese in gara cinque


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quanto mi spiace per Varese



...



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Che rimonta di Siena... sono curioso di vedere la reazione di Varese in gara cinque



Nessuna reazione. Perderanno, e malamente. Non sono più abituati a questi palcoscenici e sanno di essere già fuori.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Giugno 2013)

Ma il Procuratore Federale visto a Siena esultare all'errore allo scadere di Banks? Vogliamo parlarne?


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma il Procuratore Federale visto a Siena esultare all'errore allo scadere di Banks? Vogliamo parlarne?



Ma basta vedere la gestione dei tecnici e degli antisportivi per gridare allo scandalo.

Comunque non puo' essere una scusa: Varese purtroppo non è più abituata a questi palcoscenici e si vede. Peccato, poteva essere un'occasione visto che Siena non è la corazzata degli anni addietro e veniva dalla serie lunga con Milano.
Peccato davvero.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Giugno 2013)

Va a finire che la tanto (e giustamente sia chiaro) bistrattata Milano sarà quella che avrà dato più filo da torcere di tutti a Siena.


----------



## tamba84 (3 Giugno 2013)

siena ha 3 match ball dubito gli sciupi,anche se quest'anno per me il titolo sarebbe andato a varese.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Giugno 2013)

Fuoco di paglia che non fa altro che irritarmi ulteriormente.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Giugno 2013)

Se vi attaccate agli arbitri anche in questa serie...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se vi attaccate agli arbitri anche in questa serie...



Ci mancherebbe, però è curioso come il Procuratore Federale (che doveva, e che non fece, indagare sulla famosa telefonata del 2009 di Minucci in nottata ai designatori arbitrali) sia stato visto esultare al canestro sbagliato da Banks.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]



La nostra curva è da sempre molto sportiva 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se vi attaccate agli arbitri anche in questa serie...



Ma qui mica nessuno si attacca ad alcunché, anzi, sono il primo a dire che Varese non ha gli attributi (almeno, fino ad ora non lo ha dimostrato) per stare in cima.

Però ci sono "momenti" che fanno sorridere, diciamo così.


----------



## Van The Man (4 Giugno 2013)

Varese ha dominato le ultime due partite, solo che una ha finito per perderla, e nell'altra è andata vicina a fare il bis. Quando la difesa di Siena sale di colpi i varesini vanno in asfissia, perdono fluidità, non si passano più il pallone, non appoggiano più il pallone sotto. Green e Banks si perdono in mille palleggi affannosi senza costruire niente, col risultato o di sparare tiri senza senso, o di perdere il pallone. In Gara 4 Dunston, negli ultimi 15 minuti, penso non abbia più visto un pallone. La Cimberio ha tutte le possibilità di portarla a casa, a patto che eviti di cascare in questo buco nero


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Varese ha dominato le ultime due partite, solo che una ha finito per perderla, e nell'altra è andata vicina a fare il bis. Quando la difesa di Siena sale di colpi i varesini vanno in asfissia, perdono fluidità, non si passano più il pallone, non appoggiano più il pallone sotto. Green e Banks si perdono in mille palleggi affannosi senza costruire niente, col risultato o di sparare tiri senza senso, o di perdere il pallone. In Gara 4 Dunston, negli ultimi 15 minuti, penso non abbia più visto un pallone. La Cimberio ha tutte le possibilità di portarla a casa, a patto che eviti di cascare in questo buco nero



E' proprio questo il discorso.
Sono molli di testa a livello corale: se siena alza il muro facciamo lo 0,03% di triple, e cominciamo a tentare tiri impossibili o perdere palla.

Non mi illudo per non farmi del male.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Giugno 2013)

A mio parere Siena sta giocando solo 20' a partita perché dopo le fatiche di campionato ed Eurolega non riesce a giocare una partita intera con la giusta intensità. Ieri ha chiaramente regalato il primo tempo per poi provare il recupero nella ripresa, mi aspetto abbiano messo da parte energie in vista di domani sera.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A mio parere Siena sta giocando solo 20' a partita perché dopo le fatiche di campionato ed Eurolega non riesce a giocare una partita intera con la giusta intensità. Ieri ha chiaramente regalato il primo tempo per poi provare il recupero nella ripresa, mi aspetto abbiano messo da parte energie in vista di domani sera.



Ma sì sta dosando le energie ma quando alza il volume non ce n'è...


----------



## prebozzio (4 Giugno 2013)

A voi piacciono questi centroni stra-atletici ma senza cervello cestistico come Lawal e Dunston? A me proprio no... e anche Tyus di Cantù a volte mi lascia allibito (con questo non voglio certo dire che è meglio Ortner eh  )


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A voi piacciono questi centroni stra-atletici ma senza cervello cestistico come Lawal e Dunston? A me proprio no... e anche Tyus di Cantù a volte mi lascia allibito (con questo non voglio certo dire che è meglio Ortner eh  )



Il Poz è un po' vecchiotto per giocare eh


----------



## prebozzio (4 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il Poz è un po' vecchiotto per giocare eh


ehm... non l'ho capita 

(però la Varese di Menego e Poz  )


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> ehm... non l'ho capita
> 
> (però la Varese di Menego e Poz  )



Che io pure preferisco un Poz ad un Dunston, ma questo passa il convento...


----------



## prebozzio (4 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che io pure preferisco un Poz ad un Dunston, ma questo passa il convento...


Ah, ok!

Purtroppo è difficile (in Europa come in America) trovare centri dominanti fisicamente e "intelligenti", e un Dunston comunque fa la differenza... però il modo in cui si sovraccarica di falli, per esempio, è inammissibile


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2013)

Dunston invece è bravo. E' senza cervello eh, ma tecnicamente è valido. Lawal invece è proprio un gibbone salterino e basta.

PS: Hackett squalificato per gara 2 e molto probabilmente anche Brown, ma Siena può fare ricorso.


----------



## Van The Man (4 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> PS: Hackett squalificato per gara 2 e molto probabilmente anche Brown, ma Siena può fare ricorso.



Ad occhio e croce hanno vinto il ricorso


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2013)

Goss


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Giugno 2013)

Non commento sul ricorso. E' meglio. 
Ma dai su, su, son più forti, gara 7 la vincono a mani basse, non vedo perché favorirli... Che schifo.

Riporto con qualche modifica:

"Tra le gaffe della giustizia della palla a spicchi ce n'è anche un secondo: la seconda giornata di squalifica di Hackett e Brown doveva determinare un aumento della sanzione a causa del comportamento recidivo, quindi i due di siena, squalificati per una giornata, dovevano essere fermati per due gare dovendo scontare di fatto anche la prima giornata di squalifica. Il che dimostra che c'è stata proprio superficialità nella prima sanzione. La deplorazione, cancellando la seconda squalifica, avrebbe azzerato il provvedimento. L'errore resta."


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

C'è uno splendido pezzo su Bolognabasket (ho detto bologna Basket, mica Varesenews) sulla questione, che può essere sintetizzato nella maniera seguente:

Polonara e Banks, mai squalificati prima, giocheranno e dovranno pagare la multa.
Hackett e Brown, recidivi, giocheranno e non dovranno pagare la multa.


Ma dai che mafia è?!


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Giugno 2013)

Oggi il Procuratore Federale Alabiso minaccia azioni legali contro Cecco Vescovi.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Oggi il Procuratore Federale Alabiso minaccia azioni legali contro Cecco Vescovi.



Sisi, ci sta. Tanto ormai. L'arbitro stasera chi è.....? Gigione nostro?


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2013)

Non capisco se Cantù ha avuto paura o se ha sottovalutato Roma.


----------



## Van The Man (5 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Oggi il Procuratore Federale Alabiso minaccia azioni legali contro Cecco Vescovi.



Dichiarazioni piuttosto pesanti di Petrucci, che ha preso nettamente le distanze da Alabiso


----------



## tamba84 (5 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Fuoco di paglia che non fa altro che irritarmi ulteriormente.



Siena anche se non è nell'anno migliore è superiore a Varese che resta un ottima squadra, certo che se hai un parziale di 17 punti di vantaggio (come accaduto 2 volte se non sbaglio) e prima perdi e poi subisci un 9-0 di parziale dagli avversari un piccolo esame di coscienza devi anche fartelo.

nonostante questo varese è sul 2-3 dopo una battaglia,io fossi tifoso del varese sarei arrabbiato per la scarsa gestione dei vantaggi ma comunque contento di essere ancora in gioco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non capisco se Cantù ha avuto paura o se ha sottovalutato Roma.



forse ha pensato che fosse quella di domenica (che Cantù aveva dominato in largo e in lungo) e che aveva battuto di 11 punti (se non sbaglio)


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> Siena anche se non è nell'anno migliore è superiore a Varese che resta un ottima squadra, certo che se hai un parziale di 17 punti di vantaggio (come accaduto 2 volte se non sbaglio) e prima perdi e poi subisci un 9-0 di parziale dagli avversari un piccolo esame di coscienza devi anche fartelo.
> 
> nonostante questo varese è sul 2-3 dopo una battaglia,io fossi tifoso del varese sarei arrabbiato per la scarsa gestione dei vantaggi ma comunque contento di essere ancora in gioco.
> 
> ...



Io sono "incacchiato" come una bestia. Sia per quello che fan vedere le due squadre, sia per quello che fan vedere fischietti e affini.


----------



## tamba84 (5 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io sono "incacchiato" come una bestia. Sia per quello che fan vedere le due squadre, sia per quello che fan vedere fischietti e affini.



per quello che fan vedere intendi che come gioco non t soddisfa?


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni piuttosto pesanti di Petrucci, che ha preso nettamente le distanze da Alabiso


Alabiso destinato a saltare ed anche in fretta


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> per quello che fan vedere intendi che come gioco non t soddisfa?



Intendo che han paura. Giocano come in coppa italia quando hanno compromesso una partita nei primi 8 minuti.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

Da Nigga is IN!


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

Finita non appena abbiamo perso il vantaggio. Non esiste. Non esiste non avere i maroni.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

Non hanno i maroni. Non si vince senza i maroni. Perderanno gara 7 perchè non hanno i maroni.


----------



## Hell Krusty (5 Giugno 2013)

Non avrei mai pensato di dirlo... Ma spero che varese elimini le ***** senesi... Insopportabili e antisportivi...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato di dirlo... Ma spero che varese elimini le ***** senesi... Insopportabili e antisportivi...



Non succederà. Non sanno gestire i vantaggi. Non hanno le palle.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla sta gufando peggio che mai


----------



## Hell Krusty (5 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non succederà. Non sanno gestire i vantaggi. Non hanno le palle.


Ovviamente poi in caso di finale ***** Varese - maiali di Cantù tiferei per il meteorite sul palazzetto...


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2013)

Inammissibile regalare sempre il primo quarto e tirare così i liberi.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

E' solo un'agonia prolungata. Terribile.


----------



## Van The Man (5 Giugno 2013)

I playoff al meglio delle 7 continuo a pensare che siano una follia, e non voglio addentrarmi in discorsi sul livello tecnico delle partite, ma ragazzi...wow che roba. Cinque serie su sei che vanno a gara 7, emozioni, suspence, adrenalina a palate. Mancava giusto il canestro sulla sirena convalidato dopo l'instant replay. Personalmente mi sto divertendo una cifra


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

Solo per curiosità: gara 7 la possiamo giocare con tutta la rosa o ne buttano fuori un paio a casaccio fra stasera e domani?


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> I playoff al meglio delle 7 continuo a pensare che siano una follia, e non voglio addentrarmi in discorsi sul livello tecnico delle partite, ma ragazzi...wow che roba. Cinque serie su sei che vanno a gara 7, emozioni, suspence, adrenalina a palate. Mancava giusto il canestro sulla sirena convalidato dopo l'instant replay. Personalmente mi sto divertendo una cifra


bisogna fare i complimenti a Raisport che sta offrendo un ottimo servizio, tutte le sere c'è una partita... con commenti dei coach molto interessanti.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Giugno 2013)

Come dicono a Siena? Ah si, e giù sformati


----------



## tamba84 (5 Giugno 2013)

ridendo e scherzando comunque varese se la gioca a gara 7 e con siena è un successo.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Giugno 2013)

Da infarto.
Ma sarà tutto inutile, in finale ci andrà Siena sicuramente.


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Solo per curiosità: gara 7 la possiamo giocare con tutta la rosa o ne buttano fuori un paio a casaccio fra stasera e domani?



Senza Vitucci che ha mandato a quel paese i tifosi alla fine 

Contro la mafia forza Varese


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Da infarto.
> Ma sarà tutto inutile, in finale ci andrà Siena sicuramente.



Purtroppo è così. Mi dispiace pensare che i nostri han faticato tanto, ma non sarebbe giusto illudersi. Ci faremmo solo del male.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Senza Vitucci che ha mandato a quel paese i tifosi alla fine
> 
> Contro la mafia forza Varese



Speranza vana.


----------



## tamba84 (6 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è così. Mi dispiace pensare che i nostri han faticato tanto, ma non sarebbe giusto illudersi. Ci faremmo solo del male.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




gara 7 è uno spareggio,può succedere di tutto, vero siena si è dimostrata superiore anche quando ha perso e ha sotto 2 co...quadri,ma alzare bandiera bianca prima di giocare non t pare un po troppo disfattista?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Giugno 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> gara 7 è uno spareggio,può succedere di tutto, vero siena si è dimostrata superiore anche quando ha perso e ha sotto 2 co...quadri,ma alzare bandiera bianca prima di giocare non t pare un po troppo disfattista?



Ma no è realismo. Non ce la faremo mai.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Giugno 2013)

Lo sportivissimo pubblico senese:






- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pensa te se devo tifare Varese...


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2013)

pathos e adrenalina a quintali,ieri Lamonica supportato dall'istant replay ha preso 2 decisioni decisive perfette,ora 2 gare 7 aperte a qualsiasi pronostico


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2013)

Roma domina gara 7...Cantu' e soprattutto Mancinelli totalmente assenti


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Giugno 2013)

Quindi finale Siena Roma.
Sarà sicuramente interessante da vedere.


----------



## Van The Man (7 Giugno 2013)

Toti ha buttato soldi per anni, poi, proprio quando voleva chiudere baracca e burattini, sforna una stagione come questa. Il grandissimo Aldo Giordani avrebbe esclamato il suo celebre "eh vedi com'è il basket!". Chiamarla favola o miracolo sarebbe comunque fare un torto ai romani. Di contro giudico molto negativa la stagione di Cantù, che si è persa tra scelte sbagliate, cessioni illustri in corso d'opera e qualche tensione interna di troppo


----------



## prebozzio (7 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lo sportivissimo pubblico senese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cosa c'è di "caotico" rispetto a quello che succede in ogni palazzetto?


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Giugno 2013)

Oggi finisce questa agonia. Finalmente.
Complimenti a Siena che alla fine è superiore e merita.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è di "caotico" rispetto a quello che succede in ogni palazzetto?



Ah lanciare le monetine e prendere in un occhio il fotografo dev'essere una cosa normale.

A Milano quando Hackett ci ha randellati, in molti (io non ero tra quelli) si sono alzati ad applaudirlo. A Siena lanciano monetine e "fanno brutto" coi giocatori:
(minuto 3.50)






Non mi sembra una cosa normale. O meglio sono cose che vanno condannate sempre e a prescindere.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Oggi finisce questa agonia. Finalmente.
> Complimenti a Siena che alla fine è superiore e merita.



Ma Siena per me è già campione d'Italia per la settima volta consecutiva.


----------



## Van The Man (7 Giugno 2013)

Il fatto davvero grave della serie è stata la mancata squalifica di Hackett e Brown in gara 6, una roba che va contro ogni regolamento. Il buzzer beater di Sakota è stato un atto di giustizia postumo, ed ora in Gara 7 vinca il migliore


----------



## Livestrong (7 Giugno 2013)

Peccato per Cantù


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Giugno 2013)

Cosi come ho ironizzato sulla sportività del pubblico senese, condannando il suo comportamento in sostanza, condanno quando successo nei pressi del PalaWhirpool. Un gruppo di tifosi varesotti ha aggredito il pullman della Mens Sana rompendo il parabrezza.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Giugno 2013)

Siamo veramente al delirio.
E con cantù è successo ben di peggio.
Conosco un ragazzo che vive letteralmente a due passi dal Palawhirpool e un paio di anni fa ci sono stati dei tafferugli tali da sfasciargli la facciata di casa.
Io non capisco come certe BESTIE possano definirsi tifosi.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Giugno 2013)

Quello che si è visto nel finale di questa partita è equiparabile al furto dello scorso anno che la mia Milano subì nella semifinale di Coppa Italia. Io sono vicino a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2013)

Hackett mostruoso porta Siena in finale


----------



## Livestrong (7 Giugno 2013)

Spiace


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Giugno 2013)

Partita decisa in un minuto con un' espulsione ben oltre il limite del ridicolo, francamente.

Il dispiacere più grande (oltre a vedere i soliti animali lanciare ogni cosa dagli spalti) e' pensare che probabilmente con dunston avremmo potuto vincerla anche così. 

Al di la' di tutto credo che Hackett sia il giocatore più tutelato della lega.


----------



## Van The Man (8 Giugno 2013)

Hackett ha atteggiamenti da bullo di periferia, ma è un grandissimo giocatore. E lì sotto non ne ha due, ne ha minimo sei


----------



## Hell Krusty (8 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Al di la' di tutto credo che Hackett sia il giocatore più tutelato della lega.



Ah beh... Contro Milano, non mi ricordo che partita di questi playoff, difendendo per 35 minuti con le mani addosso all'avversario ha terminato la partita con 1 fallo...


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2013)

Abbiamo rubato da schifo e provocato, i tifosi di Varese dovevano far più male ai giocatori perché se lo meritavano con il loro comportamento. Peccato non abbia vinto il più forte ma il più furbo, quelli protetti dal palazzo, dagli arbitri, dal destino. Il quinto fallo di Sakota e il tecnico a Ivanov hanno deciso la partita. E poi Hackett è il Balotelli del basket. Se ci fosse giustizia darebbero alla Cimberio l'accesso alla finale per buoni meriti, e già che ci siamo gliela dovrebbero far giocare contro Milano.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Morto che parla (8 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo rubato da schifo e provocato, i tifosi di Varese dovevano far più male ai giocatori perché se lo meritavano con il loro comportamento. Peccato non abbia vinto il più forte ma il più furbo, quelli protetti dal palazzo, dagli arbitri, dal destino. Il quinto fallo di Sakota e il tecnico a Ivanov hanno deciso la partita. E poi Hackett è il Balotelli del basket. Se ci fosse giustizia darebbero alla Cimberio l'accesso alla finale per buoni meriti, e già che ci siamo gliela dovrebbero far giocare contro Milano.



Nessuno ha giustificato i comportamenti del palazzetto.

per quel che riguarda la partita, basta avere gli occhi per guardare, senza fare ironie fuoriluogo.

Se per te l'espulsione di ivanov arrivata dal nulla, nel giro di un minuto, ci sta, e hackett deve andare in lunetta ogni volta che qualcuno gli alita addosso, oh, sarò fazioso io.
Su sakota non entro nel merito, la partita era già finita da un pezzo. Semplicemente, era esasperato dal l'ennesimo fischio sul hackett.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


>



Credo che non sia stata solo Varese a sentirsi derubata.
Meglio così comunque che perdere gara 6 con la presenza di due squalificati in campo.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Van The Man (8 Giugno 2013)

Lasciamo perdere le questioni arbitrali, che ormai paiono l'unico spunto del basket italiano. Ripeto, a mio parere la nefandezza vera è stata la mancata squalifica di gara 6, il resto l'ho trovato molto ben gestito, considerando che sia a Siena e che a Varese si è giocato in climi oltre la crisi di nervi. Varese ha perso per un semplice motivo: in tutta la serie si è dimostrata fragile mentalmente, non riusciendo mai, o quasi mai, ad arginare la Mens Sana quando questa saliva di livello. E' successo in ogni singola gara, pure in quelle che ha portato a casa. Ed era già successo nella finale di Coppa Italia, dove la Cimberio era stata travolta sin dalla palla a due. Troppi indizi per non fare una prova


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere le questioni arbitrali, che ormai paiono l'unico spunto del basket italiano. Ripeto, a mio parere la nefandezza vera è stata la mancata squalifica di gara 6, il resto l'ho trovato molto ben gestito, considerando che sia a Siena e che a Varese si è giocato in climi oltre la crisi di nervi. Varese ha perso per un semplice motivo: in tutta la serie si è dimostrata fragile mentalmente, non riusciendo mai, o quasi mai, ad arginare la Mens Sana quando questa saliva di livello. E' successo in ogni singola gara, pure in quelle che ha portato a casa. Ed era già successo nella finale di Coppa Italia, dove la Cimberio era stata travolta sin dalla palla a due. Troppi indizi per non fare una prova



Verissimo, e lo dico da giorni. Io non sono qui "ad attaccarmi" all'arbitro. È dalla finale di coppa Italia che dico che Varese non è più abituata a gestire la pressione. A me basta solo non negare l'evidenza.
Solo una piccola parentesi, ma è una domanda aperta, perché è quasi impossibile sapere la risposta: senza i due di Siena in gara 6, vitucci avrebbe rischiato dunston?


----------



## tamba84 (8 Giugno 2013)

siena si dimostra di un altra categoria, e se sono campioni da 7 anni un perché ci sarà.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Verissimo, e lo dico da giorni. Io non sono qui "ad attaccarmi" all'arbitro. È dalla finale di coppa Italia che dico che Varese non è più abituata a gestire la pressione. A me basta solo non negare l'evidenza.
> Solo una piccola parentesi, ma è una domanda aperta, perché è quasi impossibile sapere la risposta: senza i due di Siena in gara 6, vitucci avrebbe rischiato dunston?


Secondo me, la cosa evidente è stata la superiorità mentale e tecnica di una squadra sull'altra.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo rubato da schifo e provocato, i tifosi di Varese dovevano far più male ai giocatori perché se lo meritavano con il loro comportamento. Peccato non abbia vinto il più forte ma il più furbo, quelli protetti dal palazzo, dagli arbitri, dal destino. Il quinto fallo di Sakota e il tecnico a Ivanov hanno deciso la partita. E poi Hackett è il Balotelli del basket. Se ci fosse giustizia darebbero alla Cimberio l'accesso alla finale per buoni meriti, e già che ci siamo gliela dovrebbero far giocare contro Milano.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Giugno 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> siena si dimostra di un altra categoria, e se sono campioni da 7 anni un perché ci sarà.



Ok che è una finale già scritta, ma aspettiamo capitan Carraretto che alza la coppa per dire certe cose


----------



## smallball (8 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere le questioni arbitrali, che ormai paiono l'unico spunto del basket italiano. Ripeto, a mio parere la nefandezza vera è stata la mancata squalifica di gara 6, il resto l'ho trovato molto ben gestito, considerando che sia a Siena e che a Varese si è giocato in climi oltre la crisi di nervi. Varese ha perso per un semplice motivo: in tutta la serie si è dimostrata fragile mentalmente, non riusciendo mai, o quasi mai, ad arginare la Mens Sana quando questa saliva di livello. E' successo in ogni singola gara, pure in quelle che ha portato a casa. Ed era già successo nella finale di Coppa Italia, dove la Cimberio era stata travolta sin dalla palla a due. Troppi indizi per non fare una prova


anche perche' senza quelle 2 decisioni di Lamonica con utilizzo di istant replay negli ultimi secondi di gara 6,non ci sarebbe probabilmente stata nessuna gara 7,direi che non e' il caso di parlare di arbitri o dei tecnici di Taurino


----------



## tamba84 (8 Giugno 2013)

comunque io quest'anno avrei scommesso su varese., giuro, finale credevo sarebbe stata varese-cantù

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ok che è una finale già scritta, ma aspettiamo capitan Carraretto che alza la coppa per dire certe cose



ma questo,se vincono, non sarebbe l'ottavo titolo? quindi vuol dire che l'han vinto per 7 anni, o ne ho gia messo uno in conto?


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Giugno 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> comunque io quest'anno avrei scommesso su varese., giuro, finale credevo sarebbe stata varese-cantù
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Probabilmente ho capito male, pensavo che con quel "per 7 anni" dicessi che è da 7 anni che vincono. Se vincono (e vinceranno) arrivano ad 8, di cui 7 di seguito.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Giugno 2013)

Milanesi, leggevo dei rumors su Luca Banchi a Milano con Hackett e Moss. Che ne pensate?


----------



## tamba84 (9 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente ho capito male, pensavo che con quel "per 7 anni" dicessi che è da 7 anni che vincono. Se vincono (e vinceranno) arrivano ad 8, di cui 7 di seguito.



no intendevo con questo pensavo fossero 8 scudetti di fila,m sarò confuso


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Milanesi, leggevo dei rumors su Luca Banchi a Milano con Hackett e Moss. Che ne pensate?



Che sarebbe una gran cosa, ma non c'è nulla di vero. O meglio, di vero ci sarebbe solo Banchi. In realtà io sapevo che c'era un accordo verbale tra Pianigiani e Milano, accordo fatto saltare da Petrucci che vuole il CT full time e non part time. Non a caso dopo gara 1 tra Varese e Siena Proli (Presidente Milano) fu visto in un birrificio comasco con Banchi da giocatori di due squadre che militano nelle minors lombarde. Ad oggi i favoriti sono Trinchieri e Banchi, mentre su Vitucci da quel che so non c'è nulla, solo un timido interesse ma per liberarlo ci vuole il grano visto che è vincolato da un contratto e Varese non lo vuole comunque liberare. Io credo che tra i due arrivi Banchi, anche se preferirei Trinchieri (che però fino a settembre inoltrato è impegnato con la nazionale greca agli Europei e prenderebbe mano con molto ritardo. Una cosa simile a Scariolo con la Spagna, quindi da un certo punto di vista eviterei). Si vedrà, ma non so perché ho il sentore che sarà un'altra stagione di m€rda.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Giugno 2013)

Come detto, Banchi prossimo coach. Dovrebbero annunciarlo dopo le finali. In realtà l'obiettivo principale era Pianigiani ma Petrucci ha stoppato tutto perché non vuole il ct part time, poi si è passati a Trinchieri ma si è virato su Banchi perché disponibile subito e non a settembre inoltrato causa Europei. Vediamo se si porta qualcuno dietro o no. 

PS: Tranquillo stanotte in telecronaca si è soffermato (e non chiedetemi il perché) su Spanoulis dicendo che il prossimo anno potremmo vederlo in azione in qualche arena italiana ed ha concluso con un "se son rose fioriranno". Non voglio illudermi, ma se l'ha detto vuol dire che sa qualcosa.


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> PS: Tranquillo stanotte in telecronaca si è soffermato (e non chiedetemi il perché) su Spanoulis dicendo che il prossimo anno potremmo vederlo in azione in qualche arena italiana ed ha concluso con un "se son rose fioriranno". Non voglio illudermi, ma se l'ha detto vuol dire che sa qualcosa.



 

Faccio l'abbonamento anche se abito a millanta km di distanza 

Ma Banchi è ufficioso o sono le solite voci di mercato? Certo che con i problemi del Monte dei Paschi non mi stupirei se emigrassero in massa, lo stesso Siena calcio è in grosse difficoltà economiche.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Faccio l'abbonamento anche se abito a millanta km di distanza
> 
> Ma Banchi è ufficioso o sono le solite voci di mercato? Certo che con i problemi del Monte dei Paschi non mi stupirei se emigrassero in massa, lo stesso Siena calcio è in grosse difficoltà economiche.



Guarda ti dirò di più. Ieri sera Buffa era a presentare il suo libro e a precisa domanda ha detto che Milano prende Spanoulis e gli da 2.5M l'anno. Prendila con le pinze però, lo stesso Tranquillo lo scorso anno disse, su precisa domanda sul suo sito, che non si sarebbe stupito nel vedere Diamantidis (che era in scadenza) a Milano. Alla fine rinnovò col Pana e a Milano arrivò Stipcevic  Quindi non illudiamoci.

Per Banchi sembra ufficioso (poi tutto può cambiare, però ne sarei stupito). Siena il prossimo anno ha un ulteriore anno di contratto con la banca ma a budget ancora più basso rispetto a quello di questa stagione (che comunque è un budget che ti permette di fare squadre più che discrete). Poi nel frattempo loro stanno lavorando per trovare un altro sponsor dopo "babbo Monte" perché altrimenti spariscono (io credo che lo troveranno).


----------



## S T B (11 Giugno 2013)

Vinci per noi, Mens Sana Siena!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2013)

Intervista di *Hackett *a Tuttosport. A proposito del razzismo nel basket dice: "Nel basket siamo a casi isolati. Per carità, se sono riscontrati è giusto denunciarli. Per quanto è successo nel palasport, è vero: gara-6 a Siena e gara-7 a Varese avevano un clima rovente. Poi a Varese è tutto degenerato, un peccato. Ma non tutto il pubblico è così, ho ricevuto scuse, messaggi da tifosi varesini"


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Giugno 2013)

Noi purtroppo abbiamo una curva piena di delinquenti, ma non è questione di razzismo.

Non oso immaginare con cantù.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Noi purtroppo abbiamo una curva piena di delinquenti, ma non è questione di razzismo.
> 
> Non oso immaginare con cantù.


Ma mi sembra abbia detto belle cose, no? Innanzitutto ha parlato anche del pubblico di Siena in gara 6, dicendo che il clima era troppo nervoso. E poi non ha generalizzato gli episodi del finale di gara 7, circoscrivendoli a pochi singoli...


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Giugno 2013)

Siena vince a Roma e, imho, si avvia a conquistare il settimo titolo di fila.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma mi sembra abbia detto belle cose, no? Innanzitutto ha parlato anche del pubblico di Siena in gara 6, dicendo che il clima era troppo nervoso. E poi non ha generalizzato gli episodi del finale di gara 7, circoscrivendoli a pochi singoli...



No no ma il mio è un discorso slegato. Io una volta andavo in curva, ma poi ho smesso. Troppa gente brutta.


----------



## Van The Man (13 Giugno 2013)

La FIP continua ad affibiare multe ed ingrassarsi, a costo di accettare condizioni da operetta come quella del secondo tempo di Gara 1. Cronometro dei 24 secondi rotto, e si è giocato con una sorta di pallottolliere gigante al tavolo, che scandiva lo scorrere dei secondi di 5 in 5. Tra l'altro leggevo che il tabellone segnapunti verso il quale attaccava la Mens Sana nel secondo tempo non si vedeva, causa pubblico in piedi che ne ostruiva la visuale. Robe che neppure quando giocavo nella categoria Propaganda


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> La FIP continua ad affibiare multe ed ingrassarsi, a costo di accettare condizioni da operetta come quella del secondo tempo di Gara 1. Cronometro dei 24 secondi rotto, e si è giocato con una sorta di pallottolliere gigante al tavolo, che scandiva lo scorrere dei secondi di 5 in 5. Tra l'altro leggevo che il tabellone segnapunti verso il quale attaccava la Mens Sana nel secondo tempo non si vedeva, causa pubblico in piedi che ne ostruiva la visuale. Robe che neppure quando giocavo nella categoria Propaganda



Mi hai fornito un grandissimo assist per un piccolo spunto di riflessione sul basket italiano e sull'indignazione di certa stampa e certi tifosi su quanto sta accadendo tra il tifo, organizzato e non.

Quanto postato da te è la testimonianza di quanto sia in decadenza il basket italiano. Tabelloni non funzionanti, procuratori federali prezzolati, squadre che spariscono, squadre che non riescono a pagare i propri giocatori, una Federazione completamente inerme a tutto ciò, coadiuvata anche da una Lega immobile. Però il problema del basket italiano è la violenza. 

Oh sia chiaro che io condanno queste cose, ma negli anni '80 succedeva di peggio. e tu Van, che sei più grande di me, puoi assolutamente confermarmelo. In quegli anni gli scontri erano all'ordine del giorno, oggi sono fatti sporadici ed il massimo che succede è un vetro incrinato ad un pullman, qualche insulto (seppur pesante) dietro ad una grata del PalaWhirpool e qualche monetina lanciata qua e là. Negli anni '80 volavano sassate, monetine in modo pesante (e non solo in Italia, ma anche in Europa. Le famose dracme greche lanciate dai tifosi dell'Aris ai giocatori dell'Olimpia Milano), invasioni con risse tra tifosi (vedi Enichem Livorno-Tracer Milano) scontri verbali tra allenatori e giocatori che quelle di oggi sono bazzecole (esempio gli scontri verbali tra Peterson e Bianchini e D'Antoni e Magnifico). Ma allora c'erano soldi e soprattutto c'erano le IDEE, quelle che mancano oggi. Ed è per questo che il basket italiano sta facendo questa bruttissima fine, non per comportamenti beceri dei tifosi (che vanno condannati assolutamente, sia chiaro).


----------



## Van The Man (13 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Oh sia chiaro che io condanno queste cose, ma negli anni '80 succedeva di peggio. e tu Van, che sei più grande di me, puoi assolutamente confermarmelo. In quegli anni gli scontri erano all'ordine del giorno, oggi sono fatti sporadici ed il massimo che succede è un vetro incrinato ad un pullman, qualche insulto (seppur pesante) dietro ad una grata del PalaWhirpool e qualche monetina lanciata qua e là. Negli anni '80 volavano sassate, monetine in modo pesante (e non solo in Italia, ma anche in Europa. Le famose dracme greche lanciate dai tifosi dell'Aris ai giocatori dell'Olimpia Milano), invasioni con risse tra tifosi (vedi Enichem Livorno-Tracer Milano) scontri verbali tra allenatori e giocatori che quelle di oggi sono bazzecole (esempio gli scontri verbali tra Peterson e Bianchini e D'Antoni e Magnifico). Ma allora c'erano soldi e soprattutto c'erano le IDEE, quelle che mancano oggi. Ed è per questo che il basket italiano sta facendo questa bruttissima fine, non per comportamenti beceri dei tifosi (che vanno condannati assolutamente, sia chiaro).



Sì sì verissimo, gli anni '80 erano molto più ruggenti dal punto di vista dell'ordine pubblico. Lanci di oggetti e partite non portate a termine erano episodi non dico comuni, ma capitavano molto più spesso di adesso. Per non parlare di agguati ai bus di tifosi ospiti e squadre. Adesso in confronto siamo ai frati francescani


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Giugno 2013)

Ieri Roma vince contro Siena per 67 a 62 e porta la serie in parità. Grandi prove di Datome e Lawal. 

PS: Quasi ufficiale Banchi a Milano. Biennali pronto per lui.


----------



## smallball (14 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mi hai fornito un grandissimo assist per un piccolo spunto di riflessione sul basket italiano e sull'indignazione di certa stampa e certi tifosi su quanto sta accadendo tra il tifo, organizzato e non.
> 
> Quanto postato da te è la testimonianza di quanto sia in decadenza il basket italiano. Tabelloni non funzionanti, procuratori federali prezzolati, squadre che spariscono, squadre che non riescono a pagare i propri giocatori, una Federazione completamente inerme a tutto ciò, coadiuvata anche da una Lega immobile. Però il problema del basket italiano è la violenza.
> 
> Oh sia chiaro che io condanno queste cose, ma negli anni '80 succedeva di peggio. e tu Van, che sei più grande di me, puoi assolutamente confermarmelo. In quegli anni gli scontri erano all'ordine del giorno, oggi sono fatti sporadici ed il massimo che succede è un vetro incrinato ad un pullman, qualche insulto (seppur pesante) dietro ad una grata del PalaWhirpool e qualche monetina lanciata qua e là. Negli anni '80 volavano sassate, monetine in modo pesante (e non solo in Italia, ma anche in Europa. Le famose dracme greche lanciate dai tifosi dell'Aris ai giocatori dell'Olimpia Milano), invasioni con risse tra tifosi (vedi Enichem Livorno-Tracer Milano) scontri verbali tra allenatori e giocatori che quelle di oggi sono bazzecole (esempio gli scontri verbali tra Peterson e Bianchini e D'Antoni e Magnifico). Ma allora c'erano soldi e soprattutto c'erano le IDEE, quelle che mancano oggi. Ed è per questo che il basket italiano sta facendo questa bruttissima fine, non per comportamenti beceri dei tifosi (che vanno condannati assolutamente, sia chiaro).



la moneta che colpi' Meneghin che decise la semifinale del 89.......


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2013)

Siena vince in volata contro roma per 89 a 81 e porta la serie sul 2 a 1. Domani gara 4 sempre a Siena.


----------



## tamba84 (19 Giugno 2013)

siena va sul 3-1, niente da fare son troppo forti,meritano la loro fama.


----------

